# Horse is fitting after head injury- what are my chances?



## High Hope (5 February 2016)

Tuesday evening my pride and joy hit her head off concrete in her stable. Seemed quiet and concussed, but ok.

Last night she was getting up and down a lot, colicky symptoms, but me and vet thought was likely pain related. She had an intravenous pain killer, which helped a lot.

This afternoon I get down, she is fitting. Constantly. 

At one point she fitted 4 times in half an hour.

Vet came out twice- initially to give her diaretics and pain relief, the second time to give her diazepam.

Diazepam is apparently my final option.

After initially lurching like a drunk, the diazepam has had little effect- she's 
been lying down continuously fitting 

At this point, there is nothing else I can do but wait.

It's active for 6-8 hours, so I guess I'll know in the morning whether I still have a horse, or will be forced to call it a day 

Has anyone encountered similar? I'm finding it impossible to think anything but the worst right now. 

It's been an incredibly awful day.


----------



## spookypony (5 February 2016)

I have no idea, but just wanted to send along some <<<vibes>>> that she recovers.


----------



## ycbm (5 February 2016)

All your vet whether Tegretol/carbemazepine which is not licensed for use in horses but is prescribed for horses which fit (and humans with epilepsy) would help stabilise her until you see whether she recovers. Best wishes, it must be a horrible worry for you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 February 2016)

I am so sorry to heaar this, the waiting must be dreadful.  
My dog (Labrador bitch about 8 yrs old) once spent the weekend at the vets on diazepam because she was fitting constantly, for no apparent reason.  Eventually she recovered, never did it again and was diagnosed with 'a virus' in the absence of anything else being discovered.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Vibes>>>>>>>>>>>>> that you mare recovers


----------



## nikicb (5 February 2016)

Oh goodness, I have absolutely no practical advice to give, but couldn't leave this post without offering love and support.  I really hope that she comes right.



ycbm said:



			All your vet whether Tegretol/carbemazepine which is not licensed for use in horses but is prescribed for horses which fit (and humans with epilepsy) would help stabilise her until you see whether she recovers. Best wishes, it must be a horrible worry for you.
		
Click to expand...

My sister takes both these and they manage, along with other drugs, her epilepsy.  No idea whether they work for horses.  xx


----------



## twiggy2 (5 February 2016)

have hug, must be a terrible thing to go through


----------



## BlackVelvet (5 February 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about your horse 
No experience of horses fitting but i did have a lab who had regular fits so i know how heartbreaking it is. Best wishes x


----------



## Puzzled (5 February 2016)

Your vet sounds very knowledgeable but is it worth contacting one of the specialist equine hospitals? We sent a pony to one when it had an illness that was believed to be linked to a brain condition and our vet (one of the Olympic ones) was struggling for a solution/diagnosis. Sending lots of vibes she makes a full recovery.


----------



## spookypony (5 February 2016)

I came across this link; don't suppose it's any help, but might give you ideas about questions to ask the vet?

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/20720/traumatic-brain-injury-in-horses


----------



## Evie91 (5 February 2016)

How awful. Nothing useful to add. Hope your horse recovers.


----------



## Clare85 (5 February 2016)

How frightening for you, I'm so sorry. I really hope your girl recovers. Sending hugs and vibes xxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 February 2016)

Hoping very much that she recovers.


----------



## High Hope (5 February 2016)

Thank you guys. 
I'm feeling totally lost. 
Thank you for the article spooky pony- fortunately (or unfortunately) my vets have covered all those bases. I've had 3 out to her so far, so far I'm very impressed with all of them.
Will ask them about that drug when they come out tomorrow morning- last glimmer of hope, and all that

I have no idea what I would do without her :'(


----------



## Fiona (5 February 2016)

I'm so sorry...

Vibes and prayers that she turns a corner overnight x x x 

Fiona


----------



## jaffa2311 (5 February 2016)

What a horrid freak accident. What happened? Which part of the head was hit? 

Hopefully it is just mild contusions and not a major haemorrhage. Mild contusions can cause awful symptoms but do heal. The problem is if the brain tries to swell.


----------



## Frenchmade (5 February 2016)

So sorry to hear of your distress and your horse's too.  I do hope there is improvement. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Fun Times (5 February 2016)

No experience of this but really hoping your mare pulls through alright.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (5 February 2016)

Got everything crossed for you, sending positive vibes, cannot imagine what you are going through xx


----------



## Feival (5 February 2016)

Is anyone able to watch her overnight? I really hope she improves and recovers.


----------



## crabbymare (5 February 2016)

nothing positive sadly but you really do need to make sure that she is monitored all night and that you have the direct number of the vet on call in case she gets worse and you needed him there quickly. everything crossed here that the drug does manage to quieten her and she pulls through it for you


----------



## npage123 (5 February 2016)

I'm so very sorry to hear about this.  I hope you have someone with you during the night for moral support.


----------



## maree t (5 February 2016)

I hope to hear good news in the morning . 
Sorry no helpful advice only ever had to deal with mild concussion


----------



## VikingSong (5 February 2016)

That's terrible. I don't have any advice to offer, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both. xx


----------



## ozpoz (6 February 2016)

I'd ask the vet to give her enough diazepam to stop the seizure,even if there is a risk in this.   And monitor her.
If it is a post traumatic seizure she may recover and it could be a one off. 

Fingers crossed for you- so very worrying. x


----------



## RubysGold (6 February 2016)

keeping everything crossed for you this morning.  Sounds horrible. I do hope the drugs stopped the seizures


----------



## PorkChop (6 February 2016)

So so sorry for you both, what a horrible situation to be in - I hope the seizures have stopped and everything is looking more positive this morning xx


----------



## Remi'sMum (6 February 2016)

Thoughts are with you. Truly hoping for a positive update today.


----------



## vmac66 (6 February 2016)

Really hope she is better this morning.  Here's to a positive outcome .


----------



## Micropony (6 February 2016)

Nothing of any use or value to share except to say I am thinking of your mare and have everything crossed for her x


----------



## Princess16 (6 February 2016)

What an awful situation to be in I'm so sorry. Really hoping for some better news today.


----------



## rachk89 (6 February 2016)

Really sorry to hear this. Hope its good news today. Hopefully it was just mild and it goes away overnight.


----------



## Red-1 (6 February 2016)

Hoping for good news. X


----------



## Carlosmum (6 February 2016)

Hoping for the best outcome for you


----------



## Bryndu (6 February 2016)

Hi,
I am soooo sorry to hear this....

It will depend on which part of her head she hit as to what may be happening.

I would suggest as others have that although your vet is doing a super job...that specialist help is sought...unless of course your vet is a head trauma specialist 

Also...and I hate to put this thought in your head....did she hit her head because she was having a fit?

I sadly have experience of a horse who had a brain tumour.

Wishing you and your girl al the best.

Bryndu


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2016)

Everything crossed for you. I hope she is better this morning.


----------



## Magnadoodle (6 February 2016)

Hoping things are looking better today XC


----------



## popsdosh (6 February 2016)

Have they tried intravenous DMSO as that brings down brain inflamation.


----------



## High Hope (6 February 2016)

Hi guys
She's still fitting this morning, though not as badly. 
She's had the strongest painkiller and opiates the vet can give her.

IF she perks up/ shows the slightest improvement, this afternoon I'll throw some more mannotol at her, and play it by ear.

If she doesn't, I'm going to call it a day.

She's not fighting it anymore. She's just given up :'(

Vet this morning was one of those perky just out of vets school types- he would be happy to give her a week of this.

I can't (won't) watch my horse in pain and frightened for an entire week on the tiny chance she might eventually improve


----------



## popsdosh (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys
She's still fitting this morning, though not as badly. 
She's had the strongest painkiller and opiates the vet can give her.

IF she perks up/ shows the slightest improvement, this afternoon I'll throw some more mannotol at her, and play it by ear.

If she doesn't, I'm going to call it a day.

She's not fighting it anymore. She's just given up :'(

Vet this morning was one of those perky just out of vets school types- he would be happy to give her a week of this.

I can't (won't) watch my horse in pain and frightened for an entire week on the tiny chance she might eventually improve 

Click to expand...

Head injuries take a long time I would listen to the vet inflamation just doesnt put itself right that quick it took one of mine 3 weeks to come right and its fine.


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2016)

No matter how good your vets, you know your horse better than anyone and what is fair and what is not.

My thoughts are with you and my hopes are that she does show some improvement but it sounds to me as though you are thinking sensibly and have got your head around this awful situation.

I have no experience of this and can offer only my moral support but will continue to keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Bryndu (6 February 2016)

Stay strong.....only you know what is best for your girl......

Bryndu


----------



## Wagtail (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys
She's still fitting this morning, though not as badly. 
She's had the strongest painkiller and opiates the vet can give her.

IF she perks up/ shows the slightest improvement, this afternoon I'll throw some more mannotol at her, and play it by ear.

If she doesn't, I'm going to call it a day.

She's not fighting it anymore. She's just given up :'(

Vet this morning was one of those perky just out of vets school types- he would be happy to give her a week of this.

I can't (won't) watch my horse in pain and frightened for an entire week on the tiny chance she might eventually improve 

Click to expand...

You are doing the right thing. I really feel for you. I really hope she pulls through, but you are right, this must be hell for her and it's not humane to let her suffer much longer if there is no improvement. x


----------



## On the Hoof (6 February 2016)

So sorry to hear about this OP..an awful situation . Last year a horse at our yard hit his head very hard, lots of fitting and colic..but he came through it, had three fractures , massive swelling affecting sinus cavity ..it has taken a year but he is now well and rideable. Only you can decide about your horse but just wanted you to know that it is possible to come back from this..it may depend on whether their is brain injury I guess...no expert I'm afraid but have  got my fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (6 February 2016)

Terribly, terribly sorry to hear this.  I really hope for a good outcome for you and your horse.  I have absolutely no experience to offer, just wish you all the very best ... such an awful and difficult situation.


----------



## skint1 (6 February 2016)

I just wanted to send you and your girl all the best thoughts for the best outcome xx


----------



## MDB (6 February 2016)

Did not want to read and run. I only want to wish you luck OP. Sending you positive vibes. X


----------



## Orca (6 February 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this, OP.

As others have said, you know your horse best. You are also there with her and able to see the extent of her current condition - none of us are. I'm keeping everything crossed that she shows changes for the better but if not, then I support your thoughts on how best to proceed 100%, whatever they are. I would maybe seek a second opinion before making any final decisions, particularly if you feel young vet was maybe a little too keen to see the wood for the trees and because of that, don't have faith in his prognosis but whatever you decide, it will be the right thing for her, no doubt. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (6 February 2016)

I really wish I had some words of comfort for you, what an awful situation. 
There's no right or wrong decision in these cases, we have to do what we think is best for the horse at the time...
Sending hugs because I know I'd need one in your situation..


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2016)

This is awful , but you are the best person to decide when enough is enough, don't hesitate to get advice from whatever vet you trust most beforehand even if they have not been dealing with it .


----------



## mytwofriends (6 February 2016)

Stay strong for your girl, and look after yourself too. I really, really hope she pulls through


----------



## Arzada (6 February 2016)

So sorry OP. We're thinking of you and your mare.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			..

She's not fighting it anymore. She's just given up :'(

..  

Click to expand...

The horse is yours and she's your responsibility,  and a responsibility which you accept.  Well done you.  I understand that the temptation will be to clutch at straws,  when we're given hope,  but it sounds to me as though you are preparing yourself for what may well be the inevitable.

Is she standing,  is she feeding and is her gut still working?  If she's constantly fitting,  then the chances would be slim I understand.

I understand your predicament and you're in my thoughts.  Keep us up-dated,  please.

Alec.


----------



## julie111 (6 February 2016)

Thinking of you op, big hugs, I really hope she comes right but I'm totally with you regarding not letting her suffer xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 February 2016)

I am so sorry for you and your horse and really hope that you see some improvement this afternoon.

I would be making the same decision as you, possibly after a conversation with a senior vet.  How on earth does this morning's vet think the horse is going to manage with neither food nor drink, lying down for a week?


----------



## Zirach (6 February 2016)

So sorry,  what an awful, awful situation for you. I simply cannot imagine. I can only send a hug x


----------



## Regandal (6 February 2016)

How awful for you.  She will seem very 'out of it' if pumped full of opiates.  However,  remember it's your call.  Stay strong. X


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2016)

Regandal said:



			How awful for you.  She will seem very 'out of it' if pumped full of opiates.  However,  remember it's your call.  Stay strong. X
		
Click to expand...

This is very true I was shocked when I saw mine after KS surgery and under the effects of morphine then I remembered how it made me feel .


----------



## Haphazardhacker (6 February 2016)

Thinking of you both. Have you got support around you? Xx


----------



## YorksG (6 February 2016)

OP I am so sorry to read that she is has not stopped seizing yet. Whatever the cause, she sounds to be in a bad way, if human she would be aneasthatised and in ICU, but I can't see how that can be done with a large animal which needs all its other systems to continue working 
Whatever the outcome my thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## High Hope (6 February 2016)

Thank you for all your comments.
For 2 hours after the vet came she was down and lightly fitting, 
For the last 45 mins she's been stood up, last 15 mins she's been eating her haylege and looking brighter.
I'm trying not to be too optimistic, but so far she's improving well

My partner came up with me today, he won't leave me on my own (thank god)


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Thank you for all your comments.
For 2 hours after the vet came she was down and lightly fitting, 
For the last 45 mins she's been stood up, last 15 mins she's been eating her haylege and looking brighter.
I'm trying not to be too optimistic, but so far she's improving well

My partner came up with me today, he won't leave me on my own (thank god)
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear! We'll all be keeping everything crossed for her!


----------



## cblover (6 February 2016)

I'm sending you my best wishes, I know how hard it is to watch your beautiful horse suffering.  I lost my fabulous clydesdale mare just over a week ago and I can still feel the gut renching feeling deep in my stomach.

Be kind to yourself, be strong, have support around you so you can do the best for your horse.  It's not easy but I'm rooting for you both. Take care. Xx


----------



## spookypony (6 February 2016)

More <<<vibes>>>, that she continues to improve and pulls through. And good on your partner; he sounds a good man.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 February 2016)

Wonderful news!

Fingers crossed that she continues to make progress.


----------



## YorksG (6 February 2016)

Fantastic new OP  All fingers, toes hooves and paws crossed for her here.


----------



## OldNag (6 February 2016)

Hope she continues  to improve, OP xxx


----------



## onemoretime (6 February 2016)

I  know just how you feel, I do hope she continues to improve.  Big hugs. x


----------



## Alec Swan (6 February 2016)

Excellent news,  and you've a suitable user name too!  How can she fail? 

Let's hope that the progress continues.

Alec.


----------



## Wagtail (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Thank you for all your comments.
For 2 hours after the vet came she was down and lightly fitting, 
For the last 45 mins she's been stood up, last 15 mins she's been eating her haylege and looking brighter.
I'm trying not to be too optimistic, but so far she's improving well

My partner came up with me today, he won't leave me on my own (thank god)
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow. That sounds really hopeful. I'm keeping everything crossed for her x


----------



## Arzada (6 February 2016)

Great news and here's to her continuous improvement. So pleased too that you have someone with you.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (6 February 2016)

Glad to hear she is brighter. Got everything still very tightly crossed. Make sure you look after yourself too xxx


----------



## Bryndu (6 February 2016)

Keeping everything crossed.. eating is a VERY good sign 

Bryndu


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 February 2016)

so sorry it does sound like she has turned a corner I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you I really hope she continues to get better x


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (6 February 2016)

brilliant news ... everything crossed she continues to improve xxx  delighted to hear she is eating


----------



## equestriansports (6 February 2016)

Keeping everything crossed for you and your mare and hope she continues to improve xx


----------



## LD&S (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Thank you for all your comments.
For 2 hours after the vet came she was down and lightly fitting, 
For the last 45 mins she's been stood up, last 15 mins she's been eating her haylege and looking brighter.
I'm trying not to be too optimistic, but so far she's improving well

My partner came up with me today, he won't leave me on my own (thank god)
		
Click to expand...

That's even better than I had hoped for, I hope she continues to improve, so nice you have company too, good luck.


----------



## skint1 (6 February 2016)

Good news!


----------



## be positive (6 February 2016)

The latest update sounds very positive, fingers crossed the improvement continues.


----------



## julie111 (6 February 2016)

Great news op she is a fighter, everything crossed that she continues to improve xx


----------



## High Hope (6 February 2016)

After a good 15 mins, she's spent the last few hours going down hill again. I don't know what to do. 
Shes now back to lying on the floor stargazing  
Vet is coming back at 4. In my heart, I don't think she's going to get better. 
But I don't want to give up


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 February 2016)

Oh bum, hope the vet can make her comfortable,  big hugs xx


----------



## ozpoz (6 February 2016)

You must both be exhausted. I am so sorry to hear of all you are going through. xx


----------



## Wagtail (6 February 2016)

could be due the drugs wearing off. Hopefully she will pick up again for longer next time. As she'd been so bad and then did get up and ate some haylage, I would have a little bit of hope.


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2016)

Wagtail said:



			could be due the drugs wearing off. Hopefully she will pick up again for longer next time. As she'd been so bad and then did get up and ate some haylage, I would have a little bit of hope.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - the eating was a good sign. Hang on to that. Any animal recovering from injury goes up and down a bit. She is probably very tired.


----------



## Orca (6 February 2016)

Good news that she got up! I had a dog who used to fit. For up to a week afterwards, he would be somewhat dazed, as if he felt 'hazy'. He would be very quiet, gaze into the distance and be quite clingy. Fitting (for whatever reason) can be confusing and incredibly exhausting, so I would expect a horse to be somewhat up and down through recovery. Keeping everything crossed that she keeps getting better.


----------



## Doris68 (6 February 2016)

I didn't want to read and run.  I'm so very sorry - what an awful thing for you and your dear horse to endure.  I'm hoping that she turns a corner.  You will do the right thing because you're a caring and responsible owner.  Kind thoughts and hugs.


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2016)

Been thinking about you all day. Give her longer on the drugs I reckon unless she really goes down hill. The fact she was up and eating makes me think it could just be the drugs have worn off.  I know she appears to be suffering but she probably won't know much about it, it's much harder for you. How did she hit her head?

Have absolutely everything crossed for you.


----------



## *Sahara (6 February 2016)

moleskinsmum said:



			Yep - the eating was a good sign. Hang on to that. Any animal recovering from injury goes up and down a bit. She is probably very tired.
		
Click to expand...

^ This, Sending you a hug, crossing my fingers xx


----------



## sarahann1 (6 February 2016)

Everything crossed for a good outcome OP.


----------



## Micropony (6 February 2016)

Everything is still crossed for you, hope this is just a blip and she's on the road to recovery. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## julie111 (6 February 2016)

I expect she is exhausted but wanting to eat was a good sign. Good luck with the next vet visit xx


----------



## On the Hoof (6 February 2016)

Hoping for some good news from vet visit, been thinking about your mare all day..big hugs x


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (6 February 2016)

God how awful for you both. Hoping to hear better news after the vet's visit. Sending many hugs your way. x


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2016)

Thinking of you .


----------



## Princess16 (6 February 2016)

Got everything crossed for her. Praying she pulls through x


----------



## Aleka81 (6 February 2016)

Keeping everything crossed for you.x


----------



## PorkChop (6 February 2016)

Still thinking of you both xx


----------



## High Hope (6 February 2016)

Quick update: vet sought advice from a specialist as I asked, is now convinced it's pain related rather than neurological- woo hoo!

She's had a MASSIVE dose of a different opiate, and within half an hour she was demolishing her haynet and drinking again!
I'm trying desperately not to count my chickens yet, but she's definitely going in the right direction now 

Thank you everyone for your support, it's been 48 hours from hell for the both of us. I'm going to check on her in another 1/2 hour/hour, then I'll be coming back in the morning.

My whole livery yard have been fantastic, the support from there and from here got us both through  

Now I REALLY want my duvet though- pretty much on the verge of collapse!!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2016)

Glad to read this.


----------



## catembi (6 February 2016)

So glad to read this.  Everything crossed for you!

T x


----------



## Princess16 (6 February 2016)

Yaay, Brilliant news now go and rest you've had a very stressful time and please keep us posted.


----------



## D66 (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Quick update: vet sought advice from a specialist as I asked, is now convinced it's pain related rather than neurological- woo hoo!

She's had a MASSIVE dose of a different opiate, and within half an hour she was demolishing her haynet and drinking again!
I'm trying desperately not to count my chickens yet, but she's definitely going in the right direction now 

Thank you everyone for your support, it's been 48 hours from hell for the both of us. I'm going to check on her in another 1/2 hour/hour, then I'll be coming back in the morning.

My whole livery yard have been fantastic, the support from there and from here got us both through  

Now I REALLY want my duvet though- pretty much on the verge of collapse!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've got everything crossed for you both.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Quick update: vet sought advice from a specialist as I asked, is now convinced it's pain related rather than neurological- woo hoo!

She's had a MASSIVE dose of a different opiate, and within half an hour she was demolishing her haynet and drinking again!
I'm trying desperately not to count my chickens yet, but she's definitely going in the right direction now 

Thank you everyone for your support, it's been 48 hours from hell for the both of us. I'm going to check on her in another 1/2 hour/hour, then I'll be coming back in the morning.

My whole livery yard have been fantastic, the support from there and from here got us both through  

Now I REALLY want my duvet though- pretty much on the verge of collapse!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats great!!! she was probably just tired before, shes had a nasty shock and its going to take her a some time to get better. so glad she seems to be on the mend!!   xx


----------



## vmac66 (6 February 2016)

That is good news. Fingers crossed for you that she continues to improve x


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 February 2016)

I am so glad she is eating and is generally better go and have a well earned sleep.


----------



## *Sahara (6 February 2016)

Fantastic  still keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Haphazardhacker (6 February 2016)

Hazaa, hope she continues to bounce back  keep us posted please xx


----------



## ozpoz (6 February 2016)

Positive news : )      - hope she continues to improve. xx


----------



## wills_91 (6 February 2016)

Hope she continues to improve


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (6 February 2016)

excellent news ... so pleased for you and your girl ... fingers crossed for a complete recovery!


----------



## julie111 (6 February 2016)

Brilliant news! I hope you both have a restful night and she goes on to a full recovery!


----------



## Remi'sMum (6 February 2016)

Fantastic news! Fingers, toes, hooves and paws crossed here for continued improvement.


----------



## meesha (6 February 2016)

Fantastic, been following your ordeal, so nice to hear good news, hope the morning brings even more signs of recovery.


----------



## On the Hoof (6 February 2016)

Brilliant news x everything crossed for you both


----------



## PorkChop (6 February 2016)

This is really positive - thank you for the update - go and sleep before you collapse.


----------



## nikicb (6 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Quick update: vet sought advice from a specialist as I asked, is now convinced it's pain related rather than neurological- woo hoo!

She's had a MASSIVE dose of a different opiate, and within half an hour she was demolishing her haynet and drinking again!
I'm trying desperately not to count my chickens yet, but she's definitely going in the right direction now 

Thank you everyone for your support, it's been 48 hours from hell for the both of us. I'm going to check on her in another 1/2 hour/hour, then I'll be coming back in the morning.

My whole livery yard have been fantastic, the support from there and from here got us both through  

Now I REALLY want my duvet though- pretty much on the verge of collapse!!!
		
Click to expand...

That is such great news - I have been checking in on your post all day.  I hope you manage to get some sleep and she keeps progressing in the right direction.  xx


----------



## Regandal (6 February 2016)

Oh that's good. Sending vibes. X


----------



## Orca (6 February 2016)

Great news! Keeping everything crossed for a good night for you both


----------



## amandaco2 (6 February 2016)

Everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Dizzydancer (6 February 2016)

Great news everything crossed she continues to improve


----------



## Bryndu (6 February 2016)

Excellent news.....you need chocolate now 
Bryndu


----------



## debsflo (6 February 2016)

Omg just joined the thread and am joining all in hoping and praying she continues to improve.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 February 2016)

That sounds more positive, thank goodness.  Continuing to send <<<<<<Vibes>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (6 February 2016)

Oh phew, it's sounding more positive each time, long may it continue! Get some sleep - all fingers, toes, etc crossed here too!


----------



## dibbin (6 February 2016)

Glad to hear she's improving - everything crossed that continues xxx


----------



## RubysGold (6 February 2016)

You've had such a difficult day!!  
Really hoping she continues to improve!


----------



## spookypony (6 February 2016)

Yet another massive dose of <<<vibes>>>; hoping she continues to improve!


----------



## Street_Skill (6 February 2016)

I know exactly what you've just been through although my horse had a different injury and I endured his recovery for over 6 months, but it was equally unusual.  When the massive weight of stress and worry lifts off your shoulders and you allow yourself to be cautiously optimistic, the feeling is almost euphoric.  Allow yourself to get some rest so that you can set fresh eyes on you beautiful mare in the morning.  You have done amazingly, well done.


----------



## High Hope (6 February 2016)

Street_Skill said:



			I know exactly what you've just been through although my horse had a different injury and I endured his recovery for over 6 months, but it was equally unusual.  When the massive weight of stress and worry lifts off your shoulders and you allow yourself to be cautiously optimistic, the feeling is almost euphoric.  Allow yourself to get some rest so that you can set fresh eyes on you beautiful mare in the morning.  You have done amazingly, well done.
		
Click to expand...

This made me cry. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Patchworkpony (6 February 2016)

Just a thought - could it be a blood clot on the brain from the head injury? Fitting is a often a symptom in humans when they have hit their head. Could she be scanned?


----------



## Mariposa (6 February 2016)

Just catching up on this - so pleased things have taken a tentative turn for the good  Sending good vibes to you and your mare x


----------



## dingle12 (6 February 2016)

Hugs xx


----------



## Leo Walker (6 February 2016)

Another one thinking about you and checking in for updates. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! xx


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (6 February 2016)

Oh I'm so happy for you, and of course your mare! Keeping everything crossed that she'll make a full recovery!  x


----------



## LHIS (6 February 2016)

I've been following your thread, I'm glad your mare has improved.  I hope things are looking up in the morning and she's turned a corner.


----------



## 3Beasties (6 February 2016)

What a horrific time for you. I really hope she continues to improve and makes a full recovery!


----------



## Fools Motto (6 February 2016)

Thoughts are with you, fingers tightly crossed for a positive outcome. Poor mare. Hope you get some rest too. x


----------



## amage (6 February 2016)

Thinking of you and your lovely mare. I too know only too well the euphoric feeling of turning a corner and the amazing sleep that you get when the dread lifts. My 19year old spend a week colicking horribly last October....surgery was not an option and every time I thought we were at the end something made me keep going. The 5th day he rallied and made sure we knew he was still fighting. By day 10 of recovery I needed a bridle to hand walk him. We had another milder bout in early December and he is now fighting fit, looks better than ever, placed 6th at a dressage show last Sunday and tried to buck me off today. I guess what I'm trying to say is even when it's seems there is no hope they can surprise you. I was ready to call it a day and my lad fought. Thinking of you and hoping the morning brings more improvement


----------



## Anna* (6 February 2016)

I've been checking in all day. So glad that things have improved! Xxx


----------



## alainax (6 February 2016)

I have been frantically skipping through this thread to find out how she is doing! So glad there has been an improvment. OP - please make sure you are eating, drinking and sleeping!


----------



## PollyP99 (6 February 2016)

Oh soooo glad the news is good, having also gone through a nasty injury recently I know it's the prolonged holding of breath that drains, so take the time to breath , to eat , to sleep you will need your strength. Xxx


----------



## Suechoccy (6 February 2016)

Just reading this very late at night, big hugs to you and fingers crossed for your lovely mare's continued recovery.


----------



## MDB (7 February 2016)

Just checking for news OP. Hoping for improvements.


----------



## High Hope (7 February 2016)

This morning she's back to feeling awful. Not eaten or drank for hours, but the vet is coming back this morning.
I think I'm going to ask him for morphine this time, to hell with the side effects- she needs it. 
Will keep you all posted once the vet has been again


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			This morning she's back to feeling awful. Not eaten or drank for hours, but the vet is coming back this morning.
I think I'm going to ask him for morphine this time, to hell with the side effects- she needs it. 
Will keep you all posted once the vet has been again 

Click to expand...

oh no sorry it might be because the drugs have worn off through the night still keeping fingers crossed let us know how it goes after the vet has been x


----------



## Bryndu (7 February 2016)

Don't panic too much.....if she had a nasty bang to the head..trust me...it is gonna hurt....
I would ask the vet about is hydration if she is not drinking?

Best of luck ..

Bryndu


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 February 2016)

I'm sorry you've had a setback. I would definitely ask the vet about morphine, there comes a stage when the disadvantages are outweighed by the prospective change in outcome.  

The ups and downs of an episode like this are so wearing for us horse owners, do try to take care of yourself as well as your horse.


----------



## Regandal (7 February 2016)

Not much good whilst she's being given heavyweight drugs by the vet,  but boswellia has been shown to reduce cerebral oedema. It's the active ingredient in pegasus naturebute. Also a good painkiller. Just another option.  X


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2016)

Bryndu said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..
I would ask the vet about is hydration if she is not drinking?

&#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

An excellent point.  With ruminants we use Electrolytes and I generally include huge levels of sugar,  are they as effective with equines?  Dehydration can be debilitating,  in the extreme.

Don't be surprised if your vet refuses to administer morphine,  it's the most invasive drug known to man,  I suspect!

What's heartening from your previous posts is that your mare seems to react well to pain killers,  and so she improves,  albeit temporarily.  Were there brain or neurological damage,  then I doubt that she would.  Horses have the lowest pain-threshold known to man (apart from man,  obviously!),  and it could be a simple case that she has a period to go through and that she's in a tunnel.  All tunnels come to an end.  DON'T give up,  just yet.

Thoughts,  prayers,  best-wishes and vibes,  by the barrow full.

Alec. x


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 February 2016)

I'm sorry that she's had a setback. Perhaps the painkillers have worn off, and so she's feeling 'it' again? I know nothing about head injures in horses (or any other animal come to that!), however, would a head CT not be a sensible option, seeing as she hit her head? - If she can be moved of course.

Keeping everything crossed again, for better news. x


----------



## High Hope (7 February 2016)

Small mercies: she's calm today. She's in a lot of pain, and she doesn't know what to do with herself, BUT she IS herself, I guess 
Apart from morphine, what Can i ask for pain relief wise? 
She's on danilon *when* she'll eat it


----------



## Dobermonkey (7 February 2016)

Without knowing what is causing the pain (the damage she has done) I guess it's hard to say.   When my dog had his spine op and had suspected nerve pain they gave him gabapentin which is primarily for epilepsy but is really good for nerve pain and that really helped him.  A friend at work was also given it for nerve damage caused by an operation.  Has the vet suggest a scan of any description?  Everything crossed for her x


----------



## Dobermonkey (7 February 2016)

He was also on tramadol (opiate based). Don't know if they give that to horses?  My friend dog is currently on it to keep her comfortable as she is at the end of the road with cancer.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 February 2016)

If she were my horse, I would want her on injectable painkiller, I wouldn't want to rely on her maybe eating Danilon.


----------



## High Hope (7 February 2016)

Sorry, just to clarify/ she is on intravenous opiates from the vet. 
I'm asking if there's anything else I can ask him for as well as the morphine


----------



## debsflo (7 February 2016)

Hoping that the vet can make her comfortable. Please try and make sure you take care of yourself too.


----------



## Bryndu (7 February 2016)

So glad things are improving....

I should just ask the question of your vet re pain relief...

However.....sometimes it is wise to not give total and utter pain relief as it may mask any further symptoms that may develop..which is maybe what your vet may be administering for ?

Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2016)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If she were my horse, I would want her on injectable painkiller, I wouldn't want to rely on her maybe eating Danilon.
		
Click to expand...

No neither would I , if if it's possible you could use bute from a tube ( like a wormer )into the mouth that would be cheaper than injecting .


----------



## High Hope (7 February 2016)

She's had a dose of Metacam and a big dose of Morphine.
Now it's a case of wait and see again


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			She's had a dose of Metacam and a big dose of Morphine.
Now it's a case of wait and see again 

Click to expand...

Truly hope she'll pick up again. Many hugs to you OP, it must be hell waiting. xx


----------



## Regandal (7 February 2016)

What an ordeal.  Is she drinking at all?  What about sugar beet water, at least it would have glucose in. Such a worry. Stay strong. X


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2016)

I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 February 2016)

Where are you, OP?  I think if I were in your position, I would now be asking to involve the local vbet who does acupuncture.  The Chinese perform major operations without anaesthetic but using acupuncture, so IO would want to see if that helped to control the pain, without adding any more drugs into the mix.


----------



## ozpoz (7 February 2016)

The other supportive thing I would do is arnica tablets, for reducing bruising/inflammation. 
When a family member had a head injury i gave them this and even the doctors were impressed at how quickly the bruising disappeared. The dose is the same for animals or people.


----------



## LD&S (7 February 2016)

You must feel like you're on a giant roller coaster, so many ups and downs though it was good to read when she's not in pain she's more like her usual self, keeping everything crossed for you both.


----------



## jojo5 (7 February 2016)

Hi have been checking in with this and hoping for good news along with everyone else. Would prob be asking for a scan now, as the results would prob show the way forward. Xx


----------



## julie111 (7 February 2016)

Sorry to hear she is still in a lot of pain, I'm another who would be wanting it investigated to get to the bottom of it. Take care and the best of luck xx


----------



## cundlegreen (7 February 2016)

Re the not drinking..... I've seen a clever trick of offering really watery sugar beet with pieces of apple in it. Worked a treat on an eventer who wouldn't drink away from home.


----------



## Regandal (7 February 2016)

OP, is the mare insured?  Not being cheeky,  but I would be looking to get her into a vet hospital by now.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2016)

Regandal said:



			OP, is the mare insured?  Not being cheeky,  but I would be looking to get her into a vet hospital by now.
		
Click to expand...

The question would arise; 'Is she fit to travel'?  Sometimes it isn't an option,  sadly.

Alec.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 February 2016)

Only just joined the thread...I've got everything crossed for you and your mare. 
Make sure you are taking care of yourself too. I really hope she pulls through this for you.
Also I would maybe look at the acupuncture that pearlsasinger was saying about a few posts up. 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe-V (7 February 2016)

The question would arise; 'Is she fit to travel'? Sometimes it isn't an option, sadly.

Thank you, Alec, unfortunately, you are absolutely correct. 
As she isn't 'fit to travel' we do not have the option of taking her anywhere for more in-depth investigations and are having to just deal with whatever can be done at home.
I'm OP's mum btw and unfortunately 400 miles away, but doing what I can to help. 
I'd like to thank you all for your support for my daughter and her horse at this really difficult time. I know you've all been a real help to her.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2016)

Welcome Chloe.  I'd imagine that despite the distance and your obvious concerns,  you're as much support for your daughter as anyone on here.

Alec.


----------



## EventingMum (7 February 2016)

I've been following this thread but haven't commented to now as I haven't felt I have anything useful to add but wanted to saying I'm thinking of you OP and really hope things improve soon.


----------



## julie111 (7 February 2016)

Hi Chloe we all have your daughter and her horse in our thoughts. As a mum you are doing what you can at this difficult time. I have everything crossed for better news later!


----------



## TheresaW (7 February 2016)

Everything crossed for a positive outcome. Xx


----------



## flaxen (7 February 2016)

My pony fractured/ crushed  his skull where the nerves inserted through it. He was on gabapentin, he started on 4000 mg twice daily and was then increased to 8000mg twice a day. Do you have a horse ambulance near you? They could sling her to travel. We had a race horse with a displaced fracture of c2/3 caused by falling which was pressing on his spinal cord,  he came to us in an ambulance in a sling as he was so ataxic.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (7 February 2016)

Sorry to hear about your very poorly girl. Re syringe-able painkiller what about Quadrisol? It's a NSAID so could help with swelling if she has a head injury.


----------



## Dobermonkey (7 February 2016)

Would thermal imagining be any use in narrowing down the site of the injury?  Is there a haematoma of any discription?  Just trying to think of anything that could be brought to you.  A very long shot but have they assessed her for poll evil?  My friends baby warmblood had this last year after what they think she tripped and banged her head in some fashion and it was in a right state and ended up with a drain to relieve the pressure. She didn't fit but just thinking if there is fluid building up and it's pressing up into the base of her brain then that might cause the fitting?    I'm no vet just clutching at a few straws x


----------



## spookypony (7 February 2016)

Sending another big batch of <<<vibes>>> to your mare.


----------



## Michen (7 February 2016)

Really hope she is ok xx


----------



## hairycob (7 February 2016)

I keep checking in hoping for good news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Luci07 (7 February 2016)

Just seen this and just wanted to wish you every luck. I have no knowledge or advice to offer but didn't want to read and not respond.


----------



## Dustygirl (7 February 2016)

Thinking of you and your mare.  Xx


----------



## High Hope (7 February 2016)

Hi guys 

After a mega dose of morphine, she's still not right, but she's very very quiet. She's not upset, which is a blessing, so vet is coming out first thing tomorrow to give her a top up, and I'm going to leave her nice and quiet tonight 

Re: travelling and further investigation : she's not fit to travel. I won't put her through it, full stop-- she's not strong enough in herself and I'm not going to stress her anymore than i have to 

I do like the idea of the thermal imaging though, I will look into that in my area when I get home

Thank you all for your continued support, it is immensely appreciated 

In other thoughts, I have absolutely no idea how I am supposed to face work tomorrow, I am bone tired at this point !!!


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2016)

This is a time when you would be completely justified staying off work, but no-one who doesn't own a horse would understand :-(.  I hope you sleep tonight and that she is improved tomorrow.


----------



## Dr_Horse (7 February 2016)

I'd be phoning in sick! 

Hope she's ok if not better tomorrow xx


----------



## Luci07 (7 February 2016)

Barrocca....from Boots.

Always works well for me. If you take a lot though be prepared for orange wee..


----------



## Wagtail (7 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys 

After a mega dose of morphine, she's still not right, but she's very very quiet. She's not upset, which is a blessing, so vet is coming out first thing tkmorrow to give her a top up, and I'm going to leave her nice and quiet tonight 

Re: travelling and further investigation : she's not fit to travel. I won't put her through it, full stop-- she's not strong enough in herself and I'm not going to stress her anymore than i have to 

I do like the idea of the thermal imaging though, I will look into that in my area when I get home

Thank you all for your continued support, it is immensely appreciated 

In other thoughts, I have absolutely no idea how I am supposed to face work tomorrow, I am bone tired at this point !!! 

Click to expand...

I'm very anti phoning in sick under normal circumstances. However, you ARE sick. You are totally fatigued and mentally stressed. I would probably make use of the fact that the noro virus is doing the rounds. I find people are not very sympathetic when it's horse related. Get well soon lovely mare x


----------



## meesha (7 February 2016)

Phone in sick, lack of sleep and stress means you will be no use at work and distracted driving etc.  The pain meds/morphine will make her out of it so appear not right but the fact that she seems to have stopped fitting must give hope.  Hopefully she is just slightky concussed now (we have all been there i suspect) and on her way to recivery, thinking of you x


----------



## {97702} (7 February 2016)

I work in HR so I should know better but..... phone in sick, you won't be able to function properly at work anyway, and you need to be with your mare.  Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a good outcome for you both xx


----------



## EllenJay (7 February 2016)

Have all my fingers crossed hat this ends up a good outcome.  I think that if you can keep her relatively happy, fed and watered for the next few days, that will give the head injury a chance to recover.  Hoping for the very best xx


----------



## Dobermonkey (7 February 2016)

They keep humans with head injury in induced comas don't they to give the body time to heal?  Keep strong sweetheart drugs and keep her quiet with minimal stimulation and let nature help X.  Routing for you X


----------



## jojo5 (7 February 2016)

Noted the thermal imaging suggestion, and had been thinking about horses I have known who have had limbs scanned onsite at their yards. Not even sure if this is the same thing but is there any imagery generating tech that could be used while the opiates are keeping her very still?  Have no idea how it works and am guessing that the vet would have suggested this if it is possible?


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (7 February 2016)

again, no advice, but just wanted to say my thoughts are with you and your girl, keeping everything crossed for you for a good outcome.

ps - if it was me I would definitely phone in sick - your horse needs you, and when you are not with her you need to rest!  Also DO make sure you are eating properly and drinking plenty (of non-alcoholic, as well as the alcoholic variety!!).  I am sure you have a good support network around you - and you are certainly doing all you can for your horse.  All good luck!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 February 2016)

Glad she's stopped fitting for now. Personally, if I were you, I'd phone in sick. I'm really hoping for a positive outcome for your poor mare. Massive hugs to you, it must be awful just waiting for her condition to pick up. Take care of yourself. x


----------



## MDB (7 February 2016)

I am glad she is a bit more settled after the morphine.

There is absolutely no way I would be going to work tomorrow OP. You will surely be sleep deprived, stressed out and exhausted. You will be no use to anybody at work and you will most likely want to be with your horse anyway. 

I must have checked in on this thread about 15 times today. We are all still thinking of you and praying for your horse. Hope you get some rest tonight. X


----------



## LD&S (7 February 2016)

Wagtail said:



			I'm very anti phoning in sick under normal circumstances. However, you ARE sick. You are totally fatigued and mentally stressed. I would probably make use of the fact that the noro virus is doing the rounds. I find people are not very sympathetic when it's horse related. Get well soon lovely mare x
		
Click to expand...

I wish there was a 'like' button.

I think you need some rest and also time to be with your horse not away from her worrying how she is.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (7 February 2016)

Luckily my manager is very understanding, but even if he wasnt I would be phoning in sick, you need to rest, you must be exhausted. Got everything crossed and sending healing vibes. Xx


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (7 February 2016)

I would also phone in sick....although my work would let me take it as emergency annual leave.


----------



## meesha (7 February 2016)

Don't know if it is what is needed, but I have had vet out with ultrasound machine on site, no electric required, amazing imagery. Instant pics/results, I had it for torn meniscus in horse X


----------



## *Whinney* (7 February 2016)

Goodness how traumatic. Sending best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. Please do call in sick if you can.


----------



## LHIS (7 February 2016)

I'm going to echo others and say sod work, phone in sick. You'll be no good at work tired and distracted, get a good nights sleep and then go and be with your girl tomorrow.  Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Tobiano (7 February 2016)

oh my goodness - High Hope and Chloe - I have only just seen this and have read all the way through - what a terrible roller coaster of hope and terror you have been through.  I really hope, with all the others here, that she pulls through.  And don't go to work tomorrow.  x


----------



## Ceriann (7 February 2016)

I am so sorry to hear what you and your horse are going through and have everything crossed for some continued positive progress.  Don't go to work - you won't be able to focus on anything there and will just want to be with your girl.  Rest up and let us know how she gets on xx


----------



## Amymay (7 February 2016)

Following this post and my thoughts are with you.

As for work, I would phone first thing and simply tell them you need two emergency days off.


----------



## Feival (7 February 2016)

Family emergency, that's exactly what it is so you wouldn't be lying. I hope tomorrow bring some more positive news.


----------



## debsflo (7 February 2016)

I can't imagine any boss not being compassionate with this sort of event ,horse lover or not. Please do what's best for you but I doubt you would be fit to work and will be worried sick. I am still crossing everything she has a peaceful night. My vet is mobile and has all sorts of scanners in his van. Not sure where you are ?


----------



## Dave's Mam (7 February 2016)

I had an epileptic dog, it's terrifying.  Sending huge healing vibes.


----------



## Deltaflyer (7 February 2016)

Just been catching up here. Sending both you and your mare the best possible vibes.


----------



## Princess16 (7 February 2016)

Thinking of you OP and praying she pulls through bless her.

As for you young lady take the day off you won't be any use to anyone exhausted and worrying yourself to death at work. ((Hugs)) x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 February 2016)

Definitely a family emergency and you are not fit to work.  If you can take emergency holiday then do so, otherwise you are sick with exhaustion.

Sending more <<<<vibes>>>>>> that she and you have a more peaceful night.


----------



## Merrymoles (8 February 2016)

Hoping she had a good night and that you have phoned work and taken the day off.


----------



## fatpiggy (8 February 2016)

Good morning OP, I hope you mare has had a good night.  My mare lived with epilepsy for 16 of the 17.5 years I had her so I know only too well what it feels like to watch a fit and be able to do nothing about it.  I can't believe that your vet didn't give steroids as soon as you called them out, it is standard practice with that sort of injury. No doubt your poor horse has the mother and father of a headache.  Definitely stick with Metacam for pain relief. Apart from the benefit of being able to syringe it in to her, it is the only anti-inflammatory you can give which won't interfere or be interfered with by the anticonvulsants  - most vets won't realise this.  Believe me, I've been there and bought the T shirt.


----------



## Tash88 (8 February 2016)

Only just seen this post, I don't have any experience of this myself but just wanted to say that I am thinking of you & your mare and that I hope she starts to feel better soon. Such a worrying time, try to look after yourself too. I hope you have managed to get a day or two off work as well.


----------



## High Hope (8 February 2016)

Hi guys  

The dose of morphine yesterday was too high, BUT she's had a very quiet 24 hours since.

She drank a bit last night, and she's relatively perky (if very sore) this morning. 

Presently still waiting for the vet.

I did take the day off today- I started crying just thinking about having to work lol, that pretty much made my mind up!

I'll keep you all updated once the vets been again xxx

ETA: I just got a MASSIVE whinny. Never been so happy to hear her shout for me!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys  

The dose of morphine yesterday was too high, BUT she's had a very quiet 24 hours since.

She drank a bit last night, and she's relatively perky (if very sore) this morning. 

Presently still waiting for the vet.

I did take the day off today- I started crying just thinking about having to work lol, that pretty much made my mind up!

I'll keep you all updated once the vets been again xxx

ETA: I just got a MASSIVE whinny. Never been so happy to hear her shout for me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have been quietly watching your thread and hoping you get the right outcome.  Very best wishes and keeping fighting little mare.


----------



## cblover (8 February 2016)

I'm thinking of you. Such an awful time but we're all rooting for your lovely mare.  I got a great deal of support from the lovely people on here and I can't tell you how much it helped me get through such a dreadful time.  Chin up and take care of yourself too. x


----------



## Tash88 (8 February 2016)

Sounds like she's improving a bit and I hope the vet visit goes well this morning. 

It reminds me of an experience I had with my old Bedlington terrier years ago; she woke up quickly in the middle of the night as she heard a noise and cracked her head on the corner of a wooden chest of drawers. She was alright at the time but in the morning she couldn't walk - her back legs had gone completely and she could only just about hold her head up. It was so scary as I thought she'd had a bleed on the brain; but it was 'just' really bad concussion. She had two steroid injections over the next two days and lots of TLC at home, and gradually she recovered and learnt to walk again, although it took her a good couple of weeks to make a full recovery.


----------



## Wimbles (8 February 2016)

I have just been reading this thread and I am crossing everything for you and your lovely mare.  Look after yourself too.


----------



## julie111 (8 February 2016)

Good morning High Hope, lovely to hear she called to you. I hope she continues to improve throughout the day, sending you hugs and her healing vibes xx


----------



## applecart14 (8 February 2016)

Just read this thread, how awful for you, fingers and toes all crossed. A horses skull is so thick, she must have given it a really big bang, bless her.


----------



## fatpiggy (8 February 2016)

applecart14 said:



			Just read this thread, how awful for you, fingers and toes all crossed. A horses skull is so thick, she must have given it a really big bang, bless her.
		
Click to expand...

The poll and just behind it is the thinnest point.  That is why it is so dangerous when a horse goes up and over backwards.  My friend's horse did this when the farrier went to pick up a leg - over on concrete and she died a few minutes later.  My own mare during a fit went up under the edge of the door frame and knocked herself out.  She had a nasty cut right across her poll,  between her ears. Luckily she went on to live many years more, epilepsy or no.


----------



## Regandal (8 February 2016)

Glad to hear she's hanging on in there. X


----------



## ShadowHunter (8 February 2016)

Everything crossed for you OP.


----------



## PorkChop (8 February 2016)

Regandal said:



			Glad to hear she's hanging on in there. X
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, sending you a hug x


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys  

The dose of morphine yesterday was too high, BUT she's had a very quiet 24 hours since.

She drank a bit last night, and she's relatively perky (if very sore) this morning. 

Presently still waiting for the vet.

I did take the day off today- I started crying just thinking about having to work lol, that pretty much made my mind up!

I'll keep you all updated once the vets been again xxx

ETA: I just got a MASSIVE whinny. Never been so happy to hear her shout for me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

that is so good that she called out to you I have thought about you both so much since hearing about this thread I am praying she pulls through x


----------



## Clare85 (8 February 2016)

So pleased to hear things are looking a little better. I really do hope she makes a full recovery. Bless her, little fighter. Take care of yourself op xx


----------



## Alec Swan (8 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys  

..

ETA: I just got a MASSIVE whinny. Never been so happy to hear her shout for me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You're not out of the woods yet,  but such a positive response must surely give you heart.  It sounds to me as though your mare '_wants_' to live,  which is excellent. :wink3::clap:

Alec.


----------



## *Sahara (8 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys  

The dose of morphine yesterday was too high, BUT she's had a very quiet 24 hours since.

She drank a bit last night, and she's relatively perky (if very sore) this morning. 

Presently still waiting for the vet.

I did take the day off today- I started crying just thinking about having to work lol, that pretty much made my mind up!

I'll keep you all updated once the vets been again xxx

ETA: I just got a MASSIVE whinny. Never been so happy to hear her shout for me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That is great news, still got my fingers crossed for you and her!


----------



## On the Hoof (8 February 2016)

So pleased that she seems a bit brighter this morning, still got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Princess16 (8 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys  

The dose of morphine yesterday was too high, BUT she's had a very quiet 24 hours since.

She drank a bit last night, and she's relatively perky (if very sore) this morning. 

Presently still waiting for the vet.

I did take the day off today- I started crying just thinking about having to work lol, that pretty much made my mind up!

I'll keep you all updated once the vets been again xxx

ETA: I just got a MASSIVE whinny. Never been so happy to hear her shout for me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Aww lovely so pleased to hear this bless her


----------



## meesha (8 February 2016)

great news x


----------



## Dave's Mam (8 February 2016)

Any update?  Been thinking about you both today.


----------



## Po Knee (8 February 2016)

You poor thing going through this.

I so hope she is on an upward curve and continues to improve - another huge whinney would be fab!


----------



## debsflo (8 February 2016)

yes ive just checked in ,hope all is peaceful and she is settled.


----------



## High Hope (8 February 2016)

Sorry guys 

She's nice and quiet today. She's actually getting a bit rude! (I'll let her off- in this case I can't help but feel it's a good thing!!) 

I've got some special super-easy-to-eat food to try and get her eating again, which she devoured (brilliant idea , mum!) 

She had what was hopefully her last morphine and Metacam intravenous injections this morning, and I've been given Metacam oral suspension to give her as of tomorrow morning 

Fingers crossed, I am starting to feel like we're well over the hump. 

Compared to Saturday, she's a completely different horse, and is shades of her lovely self again


----------



## Clodagh (8 February 2016)

Brilliant.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 February 2016)

Long may the improvement continue and I really hope you are over the worst and can look forward to normality resuming.  Don't forget to look after yourself too.


----------



## claracanter (8 February 2016)

That's fantastic news, lets hope she continues to improve. Maybe you will get a bit of sleep tonight?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 February 2016)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (8 February 2016)

Great news (especially the being a bit rude part - definitely a good sign)!! Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## LD&S (8 February 2016)

Thrilled to read your latest update and hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Fun Times (8 February 2016)

Oh fantastic news! What a little warrior she is. Well done you for all you have done for her so far, hope you get some well deserved rest now.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 February 2016)

Great improvement,  hope it continues xx


----------



## Dave's Mam (8 February 2016)

Fantastic news.  Try and rest some.  You need it too.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (8 February 2016)

Brilliant news! So happy, for you both. Hope she continues to improve now. You get some rest, you'll need it after what you've been through. xx


----------



## meesha (8 February 2016)

Wonderful news, hope you get a good nights sleep


----------



## julie111 (8 February 2016)

So pleased to read your latest update, I really hope she is well on the road to recovery &#55357;&#56836; xx


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (8 February 2016)

oh, that's fantastic.  so pleased for both of you.  well done for sticking with her and taking such good care of her.  i've been checking the thread on and off all day hoping for a good update!


----------



## Fiona (8 February 2016)

Great news...

Onwards and upwards x x x 

Fiona


----------



## Po Knee (8 February 2016)

Is it time for a little happy dance? Just a tiny one?

Hope you can get a decent night's sleep tonight.


----------



## *Sahara (8 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Sorry guys 

She's nice and quiet today. She's actually getting a bit rude! (I'll let her off- in this case I can't help but feel it's a good thing!!) 

I've got some special super-easy-to-eat food to try and get her eating again, which she devoured (brilliant idea , mum!) 

She had what was hopefully her last morphine and Metacam intravenous injections this morning, and I've been given Metacam oral suspension to give her as of tomorrow morning 

Fingers crossed, I am starting to feel like we're well over the hump. 

Compared to Saturday, she's a completely different horse, and is shades of her lovely self again 

Click to expand...

Now that is great news :thumbup: :biggrin3:


----------



## Micropony (8 February 2016)

That's brilliant news! So pleased to hear she seems to have turned the corner. Hope she continues to improve and you manage to get some rest x


----------



## Doris68 (8 February 2016)

I'm so pleased for you and your lovely mare!  Many good steps forward now - long may it continue.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 February 2016)

H_H,  I suspect that you've turned the corner.  If I'm honest,  I would probably have given in,  so a HUGE Well Done is due! :wink3:

It also occurs to me that the level of support which has been offered is also to be applauded.  Even those who perhaps may not be desperately keen on each other,  have rallied round,  put their differences behind them,  and given unstinting,  generous and heartfelt support.

We may not be at 'Party Time' just yet,  but I'm certain that we're heading that way!  I hope that you're now tucked up in bed and sleeping,  it's overdue.

We'll await tomorrow's report.

Alec. x


----------



## debsflo (8 February 2016)

Excellent news.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (8 February 2016)

Hazaa  so pleased to hear she is being cheeky, always think its a good sign when they start being divas again . Hope you have a restful nights sleep.


----------



## crabbymare (8 February 2016)

thats sounding so much better  hopefully she will continue to get better now and you get her back to her normal self. have a good night sleep


----------



## Princess16 (8 February 2016)

Oh this is so lovely to hear ! Well done you for all that you've done for your girl. 

Hope you get some sleep tonight.

Onwards and upwards  x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 February 2016)

So very very pleased to be reading this   
Fingers crossed that she keeps improving. Make sure you take care of you too. And well done, lots of us may have given up before now xxxx


----------



## sarahann1 (9 February 2016)

So pleased for you OP, I'm keeping everything thing crossed for you she continues to improve.


----------



## PorkChop (9 February 2016)

Brilliant news


----------



## vmac66 (9 February 2016)

Brilliant. Happy for both of you x


----------



## Lyle (9 February 2016)

I only found this thread this morning, and have just gotten home from work and am so pleased to read she is better! Sounds like you can begin to breath a little for the first time in days! Best wishes for the both of you as she continues to recover


----------



## JanetGeorge (9 February 2016)

I didn't dare respond to this thread originally as I've only had one horse with a severe head injury (from a kick to the back of the  head.)  He got worse in 3 hours and we had him put down - it was hopeless.  This one sounds like it will recover - everything crossed for you!


----------



## Wimbles (9 February 2016)

So pleased to read this update, everything crossed for further improvement!


----------



## Jenna1406 (9 February 2016)

Only come across this thread now.  Well done you for sticking by her and hope she keeps on getting better.
Jx


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

Sorry for the late post! 

She's not eating this morning, has barely touched her hay over night and she's scouring a bit...

BUT she has drunk a bit, she finished two small dinners of her old feed  and a huge one of the new feed yesterday so I'm not too worried at this stage.

I gave her the oral dose Metacam to make sure she'd get it, so I'm not overly surprised she didn't touch her brekkie!!! I've left it in her stable, hopefully it'll be gone by the next time I see her. 

 I'll check her again after work tonight and see whether I need the vet and she still needs her morphine or not

You're all amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## nikicb (9 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Sorry for the late post! 

She's not eating this morning, has barely touched her hay over night and she's scouring a bit...

BUT she has drunk a bit, she finished two small dinners of her old feed  and a huge one of the new feed yesterday so I'm not too worried at this stage.

I gave her the oral dose Metacam to make sure she'd get it, so I'm not overly surprised she didn't touch her brekkie!!! I've left it in her stable, hopefully it'll be gone by the next time I see her. 

 I'll check her again after work tonight and see whether I need the vet and she still needs her morphine or not

You're all amazing, thank you so much! 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a pretty positive update!  There are bound to be slight ups and downs, she (and you!) has been though such a lot.  If she is scouring, have you got some charcoal (Happy Tummy or similar) you can add to her feeds?  It is great stuff.  Keep going, you are doing such a great job.  xx


----------



## Jim bob (9 February 2016)

Been following this since the start. So so pleased that your horse is getting there! I know I got a phone call one morning telling me my horse had blood all down his legs and face. He had been kicked in the had and had a fractured forehead! Lucky no last damage!


----------



## Clare85 (9 February 2016)

So pleased to read good news High Hope. Your faith and her determination to live will see you through. Take care of yourself x


----------



## On the Hoof (9 February 2016)

oh this is really good news!  sounds like she may have turned a corner.   Still got everything crossed, hope you can get some rest now x


----------



## applecart14 (9 February 2016)

Jim bob said:



			Been following this since the start. So so pleased that your horse is getting there! I know I got a phone call one morning telling me my horse had blood all down his legs and face. He had been kicked in the had and had a fractured forehead! Lucky no last damage!
		
Click to expand...

Horses never fail to suprise us!  Hope he is okay.

Hope your mare makes a full recovery OP


----------



## *Sahara (9 February 2016)

nikicb said:



			Sounds like a pretty positive update!  There are bound to be slight ups and downs, she (and you!) has been though such a lot.  If she is scouring, have you got some charcoal (Happy Tummy or similar) you can add to her feeds?  It is great stuff.  Keep going, you are doing such a great job.  xx
		
Click to expand...

^ this


----------



## mytwofriends (9 February 2016)

Tentatively checked back in. 

It's all sounding positive, and I'm so relieved for you.

Keep up the good work, the both of you!


----------



## ycbm (9 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Sorry for the late post! 

She's not eating this morning, has barely touched her hay over night and she's scouring a bit...

BUT she has drunk a bit, she finished two small dinners of her old feed  and a huge one of the new feed yesterday so I'm not too worried at this stage.

I gave her the oral dose Metacam to make sure she'd get it, so I'm not overly surprised she didn't touch her brekkie!!! I've left it in her stable, hopefully it'll be gone by the next time I see her. 

 I'll check her again after work tonight and see whether I need the vet and she still needs her morphine or not

You're all amazing, thank you so much! 

Click to expand...

I am SO pleased to hear that she is scouring! In humans, morphine will give you constipation and I was terrified your next report was going to be colic.

So glad things are looking up.


----------



## moorhillhorses (9 February 2016)

We had a Shetland that ate something poisonous. She fitted for a few weeks. We padded her stable with mattresses and anytime I seen her fit I sedated her. She literally didn't eat, pee or poo for about two weeks. It was horrible. But she stood up the whole time so the vet didn't want to give up. After s month she came half right. Never fitted but was really 'dopey' she retired and pottered about our yard for years happily x


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (9 February 2016)

Am so pleased the mare is getting better, it's such a worry when you are hoping for the best yet fearing the worst...my sons Polocrosse horse was hit in the forehead by a polo ball 4 years ago and had a depressed fracture over her frontal sinus bone, had to go to leahurst for an op...but she is fine now..xxxx


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 February 2016)

Glad to hear a positive post OP. Hopefully she's on the road to recovery now!


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

Well she's drunk a massive bucket of water, but she's still not touched her brekkie or any food  and she's still scouring something rotten

Vet says to give her til tomorrow night, and it's likely because of the come down from the morphine- then get them out if she's still not eaten by then. 

the Metacam doesn't seem to have much effect? That's the only thing she's on ATM


----------



## YorksG (9 February 2016)

Would it be worth asking the vet about weaning her off the opiates a little more slowly? The metacam is an NSAID, so may well help with any swelling, but the steep drop off of the morphine may be a problem for her?


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

I'll ask him. He's due to ring me back when he's free.


----------



## *Sahara (9 February 2016)

YorksG said:



			Would it be worth asking the vet about weaning her off the opiates a little more slowly? The metacam is an NSAID, so may well help with any swelling, but the steep drop off of the morphine may be a problem for her?
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this too.


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

Got fed up of waiting. She's not going down, because she's scouring so much. No other reason  

I'm not happy waiting til tomorrow so there's someone coming out now


----------



## Nari (9 February 2016)

Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Deltaflyer (9 February 2016)

Sending more good vibes your way.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 February 2016)

Vibes for you both. The ups and downs must be so wearing for the pair of you!


----------



## Cobbytype (9 February 2016)

The scouring might just be because she's in. My boy used to get the runs if he had to be stabled for a day or two.

Bit of a faff, but to get some fibre into your mare you could try soaking some grass nuts or high fibre cubes and then rolling the mash into little balls to be fed by hand. I've done this a few times with horses that are unwell or are stiff and don't want to stretch. 

Hope all's okay OP and that things take another upward turn


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

She's refusing to eat, at all

Vet is now refusing to give her any more pain relief. He'd rather leave her in pain and distraught than risk any side effects. Danilon is all he'll let me give her 

I might be exhausted and irrational, but I feel like that really isn't on :/ apparently he'll come out to 'check her over' but he won't give her any different drugs??? 

How is it less cruel to let her suffer, than give her relief and risk side effects??? 

Apparently 'a head injury is going to hurt' 
Well DUH. 

Distinctly annoyed and upset right now


----------



## Melody Grey (9 February 2016)

What an awful situation high hope &#55357;&#56863; Is your vet part of a practise- could you ring for an opinion/ visit from another vet?

I'd not be happy with this either. I haven't read your whole thread, but surely it's better to risk side effects but keep the horse comfortable, so I'm totally with you there!! 

Has the vet offered much idea of a longer term prognosis/ any experience of similar cases?


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (9 February 2016)

Another one here who has been following your thread and hoping for your mare to pull through.

This is the same vet who accidentally overdosed her on morphine a couple of days ago? He wants to switch to Danilon when she's refusing to eat? That doesn't sound right. I'd be asking (pestering) the vet again for better pain relief. I'm sorry, this must be so tough for you.


----------



## jojo5 (9 February 2016)

Do please ask for a second opinion from your vet practice if you feel up to it.  If your current vet is acting professionally he should not object to this, and you will feel that you have got thorough advice.  You are the client, and your mare is the most important thing for you right now.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			She's refusing to eat, at all

Vet is now refusing to give her any more pain relief. He'd rather leave her in pain and distraught than risk any side effects. Danilon is all he'll let me give her 

I might be exhausted and irrational, but I feel like that really isn't on :/ apparently he'll come out to 'check her over' but he won't give her any different drugs??? 

How is it less cruel to let her suffer, than give her relief and risk side effects??? 

Apparently 'a head injury is going to hurt' 
Well DUH. 

Distinctly annoyed and upset right now 

Click to expand...

Get another opinion/ change vets. Of course it's going to ------ hurt, but that's no reason to leave the poor horse in pain!!! Would it be acceptable to leave a patient in a hospital with a head injury in pain "in case of the side affects"!!??

^^ This above isn't directed at you OP, just your vet.


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

Yes, it is the one who initially went overboard on the Morphine.

Mum asked her vet for advice, and a different vet at the practice. 

Mums vet was much nicer about it, and says I don't need to worry until 48 hours after I last KNOW she ate, so she's ok til I finish work tomorrow. 

I'm going to have to buy a bigger syringe tomorrow and try getting the danilon into her that way. 

I'm feeling pretty disheartened right now. And after the way he spoke to me, there is no way in hell im dealing with that vet again. 

'A head injury will hurt' indeed!!!


----------



## Feival (9 February 2016)

I'd be ringing an emergency vet from another practice, I'm so sorry you are going through this. But if it was one of mine I don't think I'd be ok with this going on any longer. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MDB (9 February 2016)

Cannot imagine what you are going through HH. If your horse is still distressed and you are unhappy with your existing vet, I would also get another vet out from another practice. Listen to your gut instinct. Good luck.


----------



## Puzzled (9 February 2016)

I think I may be speaking to a different vet, either from the practice or a different one for their opinion. Is sedating for tube feeding out of the question due to her head injury? What about a vitamin B injection to see if that will help stimulate her appetite? I agree with your mums vet in that as long as she's drinking plenty then I her lack of appetite for a few days is of less importance than her water intake (from what I was told by vet a little while back). I really hope she improves for you..trying to look at things from a human perspective and I guess these injuries can take time to sort themselves out (not that that will make things any easier for you!)


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			She's refusing to eat, at all

Vet is now refusing to give her any more pain relief. He'd rather leave her in pain and distraught than risk any side effects. Danilon is all he'll let me give her 

I might be exhausted and irrational, but I feel like that really isn't on :/ apparently he'll come out to 'check her over' but he won't give her any different drugs??? 

How is it less cruel to let her suffer, than give her relief and risk side effects??? 

Apparently 'a head injury is going to hurt' 
Well DUH. 

Distinctly annoyed and upset right now 

Click to expand...

I'm 'sort-of' with your vet.  If with no pain relief,  she reverts back to 'fitting',  then there is only one answer.  If she can cope,  albeit with difficulty,  without pain relief,  but deteriorates,  then again,  there is only one answer.

H_H,  you must listen to your vet.  What I've done at such times when reason and logic seem in short supply,  is ask the vet "Were she your horse,  what would YOU do"?

I wish that I could be more positive.

Alec.  (have a hug).


----------



## Princess16 (9 February 2016)

Hoping everything will be ok thinking of you and your poor girl ! You must be beside yourself x


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 February 2016)

Emotional me says get her drugged up.  Practical me says you need to find out IF she is coping without sedation.  I had to do the same with my dog.  After much distress, she came out the other end, but keeping her permanently "Under" will hide if her brain is healing.

Have many hugs.


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm 'sort-of' with your vet.  If with no pain relief,  she reverts back to 'fitting',  then there is only one answer.  If she can cope,  albeit with difficulty,  without pain relief,  but deteriorates,  then again,  there is only one answer.

H_H,  you must listen to your vet.  What I've done at such times when reason and logic seem in short supply,  is ask the vet "Were she your horse,  what would YOU do"?

I wish that I could be more positive.

Alec.  (have a hug).
		
Click to expand...

I would be fine with that, but IMO she's not ready to drop the opiates completely- she's only been on them 60 hours! I don't see why he can't give her one more lower dose to keep her comfortable a little longer.

I said to him on Saturday, I was wiling to give her a chance, as long as he made her comfortable.

This isn't comfortable


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 February 2016)

Lovey, there aren't enough hugs in the world.  We're all here for you both.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 February 2016)

I would be having strong words with
 this vet and demanding to at least speak to you the senior partner of this practice but I am much older than OP and have learned from bitter experience. Unfortunately some vets let their ego get in the way of common sense


----------



## orionstar (9 February 2016)

Can you contact a specialist in neurology at Edinburgh or one of the other vet schools, just to talk over related cases, probable outcomes, length of treatment, because this is what your vet should be doing. Just thinking about a human head injury, it took the oh a week before he stopped seeing double after a bad clonk on the head and he was on standard pain killers throughout, although he should have been on much stronger ones. Your vet should be able to tell you what could be going on, how long it should take to recover if there is no long lasting damage. If your vet can't, find one that can, or insist that your vet seeks a more experienced view of this type of head inury!


----------



## Wagtail (9 February 2016)

Would the vet give her diazepam?


----------



## Micropony (9 February 2016)

Really feel for you. When our horses are unwell and in pain we are so reliant on the experts and it's so horribly hard seeing your animal in pain and unhappy.

You have really been through the wringer over the last few days and must really be feeling it.

Bearing that in mind, it's incumbent on your vet to be really clear and patient when explaining to an exhausted and emotionally battered owner why they are recommending a particular mode of treatment, what alternatives there are and why they don't think the alternatives are best.

It's clear from your post this particular vet hasn't done that well enough on this occasion, and you are left looking at a horse in pain, not understanding why she can't be made more comfortable. That wouldn't sit right with any of us without a very good reason why it's in the horse's best interests.

So for that reason alone I think you're 100% justified in insisting on a second opinion from a more experienced vet in the practice who you trust to advise you.


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 February 2016)

Has Phenobarbitol been broached?


----------



## High Hope (9 February 2016)

Hi guys

I'm going to be honest, I still don't really understand why she isn't allowed anything other than anti inflammatories at this stage, but when I started to lose my temper with him (which I rarely do!) I asked him to explain to my mum on the phone rather than me just getting angry + confused

She checked with her own vet, and spoke to another vet at my own practice too.

Mum's not overly happy either, but she understands their reasoning, so I trust my mum. She's had an awful lot more experience than me, and pretty much got me through the weekend.

I'm tired and drained and I don't understand why the vets are doing this, but I guess I have no choice right now. Hopefully they're right, and she'll be stronger in the morning.


----------



## Micropony (9 February 2016)

Big hugs x
Get some sleep and see what you've got in the morning.
You've done fantastically so far, hold your nerve and look after yourself.


----------



## Princess16 (9 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Hi guys

I'm going to be honest, I still don't really understand why she isn't allowed anything other than anti inflammatories at this stage, but when I started to lose my temper with him (which I rarely do!) I asked him to explain to my mum on the phone rather than me just getting angry + confused

She checked with her own vet, and spoke to another vet at my own practice too.

Mum's not overly happy either, but she understands their reasoning, so I trust my mum. She's had an awful lot more experience than me, and pretty much got me through the weekend.

I'm tired and drained and I don't understand why the vets are doing this, but I guess I have no choice right now. Hopefully they're right, and she'll be stronger in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Yes listen to your mum try and rest now and deal with it in the morning. Tomorrow is another day and hopefully as the days go by she will be getting stronger and feeling better.


----------



## jhoward (9 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm 'sort-of' with your vet.  If with no pain relief,  she reverts back to 'fitting',  then there is only one answer.  If she can cope,  albeit with difficulty,  without pain relief,  but deteriorates,  then again,  there is only one answer.

H_H,  you must listen to your vet.  What I've done at such times when reason and logic seem in short supply,  is ask the vet "Were she your horse,  what would YOU do"?

I wish that I could be more positive.

Alec.  (have a hug).
		
Click to expand...

ive followed your thread and hoped for good news, op i know how hard this is, but you have to get to a point and do the kindest thing. Ive argued with vets even been to court but at the end of the day we have to appreciate they normally ...whilst not knowing the horse like we do, proberly do know more than us, yes they get it wrong, but we can not prolong suffering to prove that. 

I hope she has improved in the morning, truely i do but please please dont beat yourself up or the vets for another day of anyones suffering. 

much love and hugs to you x


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 February 2016)

Micropony said:



			Big hugs x
Get some sleep and see what you've got in the morning.
You've done fantastically so far, hold your nerve and look after yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Get some rest, love.  You need it as much as your neddy does.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (9 February 2016)

OMG I've just read through this whole thread first I've seen it. 
All best wishes and thoughts to you High Hope your lovely horse your mum and everyone else involved. 
You are doing everything you can - be proud of yourself xxx


----------



## spookypony (10 February 2016)

Yet another dose of <<<vibes>>> for your mare. And some for you too, that you get some sleep and some clarity. It's great that you have your mum to use as a sounding board.


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

right...mummy's had enough now. I've had it with one particular vet at this practice. He condescendingly told my daughter that if you hit your head it's going to hurt!!  
Funnily enough, he didn't use that tone with me!!
My honest opinion is that he's so afraid of being sued that he doesn't want to take a chance on anything that may cause side effects.

I'm very long in the tooth and I don't tolerate egotistical junior vets well.

Over the years I've had to deal with 3 horses with head injuries. One had  neurological damage and was pts, another had lesser neurological damage and lived out her life as a babysitter to my foals. The third recovered fully as her problems, like this horse, mainly needed massive pain management while she had a chance to repair herself.
This morning i've demanded AGAIN that they speak to the specialist at Edinburgh and find out what else she can be given. My own vet has made suggestions but this guy we've had over the last few days doesn't want to hear it, after all "he's a vet".
We're refusing to use him now at all.
I've even considered asking for my own vet to travel 400 miles....ridiculous situation all round.

Mummy is on the warpath. 

I won't let this little mare fade without giving her every chance...all she needs is for them to find the right pain relief for her, heaven knows, they do have enough in their arsenal, they just have to use common sense and have some guts.


----------



## On the Hoof (10 February 2016)

well said Mum!  Really sorry to come back on the thread this morning to read all this.   Hugs to you all. x


----------



## Elsbells (10 February 2016)

On the Hoof said:



			well said Mum!  Really sorry to come back on the thread this morning to read all this.   Hugs to you all. x
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. Good luck and power to you!


----------



## Fun Times (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			right...mummy's had enough now. I've had it with one particular vet at this practice. He condescendingly told my daughter that if you hit your head it's going to hurt!!  
Funnily enough, he didn't use that tone with me!!
My honest opinion is that he's so afraid of being sued that he doesn't want to take a chance on anything that may cause side effects.

I'm very long in the tooth and I don't tolerate egotistical junior vets well.

Over the years I've had to deal with 3 horses with head injuries. One had  neurological damage and was pts, another had lesser neurological damage and lived out her life as a babysitter to my foals. The third recovered fully as her problems, like this horse, mainly needed massive pain management while she had a chance to repair herself.
This morning i've demanded AGAIN that they speak to the specialist at Edinburgh and find out what else she can be given. My own vet has made suggestions but this guy we've had over the last few days doesn't want to hear it, after all "he's a vet".
We're refusing to use him now at all.
I've even considered asking for my own vet to travel 400 miles....ridiculous situation all round.

Mummy is on the warpath. 

I won't let this little mare fade without giving her every chance...all she needs is for them to find the right pain relief for her, heaven knows, they do have enough in their arsenal, they just have to use common sense and have some guts.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it OP's Mum! Wishing you, your daughter and the mare extra strength for the battle ahead! As someone who was previously addicted to opiate painkillers I am convinced that sudden withdrawal of high dosage morphine is not the right thing to do.


----------



## Equine_Dream (10 February 2016)

Ive just read this. OP first of all MASSIVE HUGS! You have been through so much this last week and I can't believe how strong you've been. Youre little mare is so lucky she has you as her owner. 
It sounds as though you have weathered the storm and come through the worst (fingers crossed) but I am so sorry you are having to now deal with your vet being an ass hat! It does sound like your mum has your back however  
I hope it gets sorted and your girl gets the pain relief she needs. You have done brilliantly OP. Stay strong and look after yourself xxx


----------



## MDB (10 February 2016)

Yes, go for it Mum! You have to do what you have to do! 
I am all in favour of second opinions. I had to do it with a human member of my family who was in hospital with a life threatening condition so rare that the docs were like rabbits in headlights too scared to treat. We finally demanded he be transferred to another specialist hospital. It saved his life. I would not hesitate to do a similar thing with a horse if I had to. Good luck. So sorry for what you all must be going through. Sending lots of vibes and hope you get some answers.


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			right...mummy's had enough now. I've had it with one particular vet at this practice. He condescendingly told my daughter that if you hit your head it's going to hurt!!  
Funnily enough, he didn't use that tone with me!!
My honest opinion is that he's so afraid of being sued that he doesn't want to take a chance on anything that may cause side effects.

I'm very long in the tooth and I don't tolerate egotistical junior vets well.

Over the years I've had to deal with 3 horses with head injuries. One had  neurological damage and was pts, another had lesser neurological damage and lived out her life as a babysitter to my foals. The third recovered fully as her problems, like this horse, mainly needed massive pain management while she had a chance to repair herself.
This morning i've demanded AGAIN that they speak to the specialist at Edinburgh and find out what else she can be given. My own vet has made suggestions but this guy we've had over the last few days doesn't want to hear it, after all "he's a vet".
We're refusing to use him now at all.
I've even considered asking for my own vet to travel 400 miles....ridiculous situation all round.

Mummy is on the warpath. 

I won't let this little mare fade without giving her every chance...all she needs is for them to find the right pain relief for her, heaven knows, they do have enough in their arsenal, they just have to use common sense and have some guts.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said Chloe  You sound very much like my Mom and Nan, I can't  tolerate egotistical young vets well either. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## racebuddy (10 February 2016)

Hope u manage to sort your little mate out xxx how is she this am xx


----------



## RubysGold (10 February 2016)

Oh HH :-( The last I saw was your post where she had improved and you sounded positive.  Having just read the last few pages, I am gutted for you! 
I really hope you can get her the pain relief she needs. And she can keep going
Chloe, good on you! It's great that you have each other


----------



## ozpoz (10 February 2016)

Well done Mum! 

First, alleviate pain and discomfort, at least, that is what I ask of my vet, in any situation.
Wishing all of you a happy outcome. x


----------



## zaminda (10 February 2016)

I hope that you manage to get a vet who will listen to outside opinions. One vet once said to me the day you stop learning with horses, you should stop dealing with them.


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

funny, isn't it? they're all out on emergency's and can't speak to the specialist!!! All of them??
I'm going to chat to my own vet again and see just what we can do about this.

Meanwhile...mare gets weaker because of arrogance and a closed mind. My own vet even suggested a drug to use and this guy  said he'd never heard of it. Well, surely you'd go and find out, wouldn't you?

sorry for the rant folks. You've all been very supportive and we do appreciate it. it's so frustrating as we're running out of time I feel.


----------



## jhoward (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			funny, isn't it? they're all out on emergency's and can't speak to the specialist!!! All of them??
I'm going to chat to my own vet again and see just what we can do about this.

Meanwhile...mare gets weaker because of arrogance and a closed mind. My own vet even suggested a drug to use and this guy  said he'd never heard of it. Well, surely you'd go and find out, wouldn't you?

sorry for the rant folks. You've all been very supportive and we do appreciate it. it's so frustrating as we're running out of time I 

feel.
		
Click to expand...

it may be a far out there idea but how about a call to the royal veterinary school? you may well find some one of greater experiance and knowledge there willing to help? as in suggestions, any vets near your daughter that may have dealt with the same thing.


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

I'm appalled that a vets practice that was struggling with a case would not seek advice from elsewhere tbh.


----------



## MDB (10 February 2016)

Oh no! Unbelievable. How can they all be too busy with other emergencies when you have an ongoing emergency?! Don't give up... Can you phone the place in Edinburgh yourself for advice? Somebody mentioned a neuro specialist in Edinburgh I think. You need another team by the sounds of it. And fast. Very, very best of luck. Praying for your mare xx

Edit.. I have no idea how things work in the Uk, but I remember you said your own vet is 400 miles away. Could he not email you a prescription for this new drug to allow you to get your hands on it ASAP? Meanwhile your own vet is en route. I know it is a long way, but you said you were thinking about it anyway.


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			funny, isn't it? they're all out on emergency's and can't speak to the specialist!!! All of them??
I'm going to chat to my own vet again and see just what we can do about this.

Meanwhile...mare gets weaker because of arrogance and a closed mind. My own vet even suggested a drug to use and this guy  said he'd never heard of it. Well, surely you'd go and find out, wouldn't you?

sorry for the rant folks. You've all been very supportive and we do appreciate it. it's so frustrating as we're running out of time I feel.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, dealt with vets like this before, utterly disgusting, you are all in my thoughts!


----------



## anuvb (10 February 2016)

Nothing more to add to all the other well wishers.

However please make sure you are both keeping notes/records of your conversations with the vet.

Up until recently I had been very lucky with the various practices I have used over the years. But changing location meant using a different practice who turned out to be fairly incompetent and arrogant. It is possible to make a complaint but you will need good evidence. But arrogance for the sake of it has no place I'm veterinary medicine IMHO. 

Wishing you all the very best x


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

A couple of names came up on neurologist search: Richard Piercy at the RVC and Caroline Hahn at Edinburgh

and Shaun McKane who is at cotts in Wales now (used to be at liverpool), where is the horse atm? I think Liverpool and AHT also do a fair amount of neurology.


----------



## stencilface (10 February 2016)

Get on the phone yourself to the specialists, bypassing these vets seems like the only option.  I think its appalling the vets are behaving this way.


----------



## MDB (10 February 2016)

stencilface said:



			Get on the phone yourself to the specialists, bypassing these vets seems like the only option.  I think its appalling the vets are behaving this way.
		
Click to expand...

agreed. and get another team out pronto.


----------



## Amymay (10 February 2016)

Has the mare been offered some nice fresh grass to tempt her to eat?


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 February 2016)

stencilface said:



			Get on the phone yourself to the specialists, bypassing these vets seems like the only option.  I think its appalling the vets are behaving this way.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this as well get another vet who knows about this kind of thing, a friend of mine years ago had a problem with one of her horses and was offered a drug not licensed in this country but her vet wanted to try it, she just signed a disclaimer form and the drug worked and he got better so that vet basically took a chance and saved his life.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (10 February 2016)

Nothing useful to add I'm afraid but just wanted to say that if good wishes could make her better then you've certainly got lots from everyone here! 
I really hope you can get some help from other vets so that she is as comfortable as she can be whilst you give her head a chance to heal. Whatever the outcome, no one could have done more for their horse than you have...


----------



## EventingMum (10 February 2016)

Phone The Royal Dick and try to speak to someone there, otherwise could Mum's vet speak to them on your behalf, even if they can't refer? Something needs to be done and the current vets are not stepping up to the plate. Huge hugs to you both, I can't imagine how stressful this is x


----------



## YorksG (10 February 2016)

So sorry to hear that the vet's are not behaving in the manner you would expect, dire and unprofessional IMO. I do wonder if the reception staff are fobbing you off with the comment about how busy the vets are, it does happen, to the point where an acquaintance of mine will not speak to the reception staff at the practice she uses and has the mobile numbers of the two vets she will tollerate from the practice! 
Would it be possible for the OP's Mum to speak to the senior vet at her daughters practice? I find that there tends to be a different respons to an older and more experienced voice   Over the years we have had a few dealings with young and arrogant vets (including a recent one terrified of the Rottie, who tried to explain to me what inflamation was! Had that been an emergency she would have had very short shrift). Remember you are the customer and can request which vet from the practice that you choose.


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

Can't get through directly to specialist so speaking to my vets to see if they can intervene. Failing that, see if they can try to find a different vet practice nearer my daughter with more experience/willing to take a risk in this field.
The horse is near Aberdeen and I'm in North Wales.

We've tried everything we can think of to temp her to eat but to no avail. If we remove the pain she can chew, if we don't, she can't.

My own vets have done transfusions etc etc here at home for me in the past when it's been needed. They're also prepared to try new drugs if I sign a disclaimer.
When I asked the Scottish vet last night his answer was 'oh no, she must be hospitalised for that'.  erm.....
I did speak to a more senior vet at my daughters practice last night, out of hours, but it was a good case of closing ranks! he was very respectful to me though...more than can be said for the way my daughters been spoken to.

My own guys are excellent and I'm so lucky to have them and have such a good relationship with them.
It's so hard to find the right vet practice for you, or good farrier even when you move area, isn't it?


----------



## Luci07 (10 February 2016)

I am really sorry that this is all being compounded. I am somewhat taken aback by this practise. I am with a large specialist equine vet. However, they take the view that they are GP's and will refer to a consultant when they feel they need to. 

As your own practise is not playing ball now, I would call in another. Perhaps your mums vets could make a recommendation? or put a call into the most senior partner explaining why you are not happy and want them to address this now.


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

I would speak to your own guys Chloe, and see if they can talk to Edinburgh for you?


----------



## Amymay (10 February 2016)

Has she been checked for a broken jaw??


----------



## conniegirl (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V.
May I suggest that if you cant get your vet up to aberdeen then is there any way at all of getting the horse even part way down towards your vet.
I know you said she is not in a condition to travel but if she has stopped fitting then I would be loading her up and getting her on her way ASAP. I'm sure that a good number of HHO members between aberdeen and north wales would be more than willing to be staging point on the journey and I know if you do not have a stable available in north wales my mum currently has 2 empty ones (colwyn bay area) that she would be more then happy to lend you!
The longer she is left the weaker she will get.


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

TBH If she is travelling she should just be going to a vet school.


----------



## crabbymare (10 February 2016)

not a lot more that you can do other than get a specialist to call her vets  could you email her vet and ask for them to put in writing their reasons for witholding pain management and also treatment that has been advised by a specialist. that way you have something in writing so that you can then thank them for it and say that if they do not give her pain killing drugs you will sue them if things deteriorate? its clutching at straws but there is a chance that they may do something. other than that is there any way a specialist will go out to her or would a different vet attend and give her pain killers?


----------



## conniegirl (10 February 2016)

ester said:



			TBH If she is travelling she should just be going to a vet school.
		
Click to expand...

She can only go if referred and it doesnt look like the veet is going to refer!


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

Not always the case, many have first opinion practices attached (Edinburgh certainly does although the OP will be out of area it is possible she could take the mare as a first opinion case with looking at referral), or the OP gets another local vet on board and ask them to refer her- which I don't think is unlikely given her condition. I would do either of those before travelling her far.


----------



## Amymay (10 February 2016)

OP, Chloe, Lochleven are about an hour from you.

http://www.lochlevenequine.co.uk/contact.htm


----------



## YorksG (10 February 2016)

Agree with asking for the reason for the current "treatment" regime in writing, it's amazing how that can concentrate the mind of the person making the decison! It would also be useful when discussing the case with other professionals, as they can also see what the rationale is for the current situation.


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 February 2016)

Danilon isn't great for a non-eater.  Ordinary bute, mixed with a little hot water, can be given with a syringe (with care - hold her nose level with her throat - no higher - and keep it there for a few minutes after the dose.)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

JG the horse is in Aberdeen.


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

an update folks....
A different vet from her practice has now rung and promised to speak to Edinburgh this afternoon and do whatever, and give the horse whatever the specialist says. About time!!
Then she'll visit again.

My own vet was just collecting info and about to ring them to intervene. The mare needs to be pain free and comfortable, whatever happens next.

Just looked up Loch Leven equine vets, thank you AmyMay.


----------



## High Hope (10 February 2016)

Update: 
After chasing them all day, and getting absolutely fuming, they finally got my regular vet to call me.

She is happy to seek a second opinion from a specialist in Edinburgh (John keen??) and will be out to the horse at 6.30 tonight. She agrees we need to do something.

My horse WILL have pain relief tonight. If I have to register with all the practices in the area and get them out, I refuse to lose my horse because of some ar*seholes ego. 

I shouldnt have to protect my horse from the vet, of all people

Hopefully my usual one will help. She sounded like she will.


----------



## zaminda (10 February 2016)

That sounds promising!! Fingers crossed it helps the mare, and you and your daughter who must be exhausted by now!


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

Hope you get somewhere now, i'm thinking of you.


----------



## MDB (10 February 2016)

oh good news. sounds like you are getting somewhere. how is horsey? what is her name?


----------



## Clydiegirl (10 February 2016)

Have you tried Ardene House, they have vets that specialise in horses and are in Aberdeen. (apologies if that's who your using already). http://www.ardenehouse.co.uk/


----------



## Red-1 (10 February 2016)

Have been following, and commented way back, but jut updated on this thread and am appalled. 

As I understand it you CAN ask for a second opinion by right, and the second vet can be of your choice. If it is not sorted out this afternoon I would not use this practice for the second opinion. If possible I would use the Vet Hosp, travel there if you can, and see the specialists. If not possible I would use another local vet who will refer on. 

What an awful situation. 

I wish you and your mare well. X


----------



## julie111 (10 February 2016)

That sounds a bit more promising, so sad that it took umpteen phone calls and begging to get anywhere! I don't have anything to say other than good luck op, stay strong xx


----------



## crabbymare (10 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Update: 
After chasing them all day, and getting absolutely fuming, they finally got my regular vet to call me.

She is happy to seek a second opinion from a specialist in Edinburgh (John keen??) and will be out to the horse at 6.30 tonight. She agrees we need to do something.

My horse WILL have pain relief tonight. If I have to register with all the practices in the area and get them out, I refuse to lose my horse because of some ar*seholes ego. 

I shouldnt have to protect my horse from the vet, of all people

Hopefully my usual one will help. She sounded like she will.
		
Click to expand...

very well done. at least she will be out of pain and hopefully you can relax knowing she is out of pain and that they are finally going to take you seriously and work with the specialist


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

So pleased you managed to get them to see a bit of sense.


----------



## racebuddy (10 February 2016)

Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## meesha (10 February 2016)

Thank god she has you and your mum to fight for her!! x


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

If we believed she had no realistic chance of a good quality of life then we'd be the first to call time and call it a day, but we do think she's still got a chance atm. 
That's if she can be made comfortable, that is, and the vet should at least try. All we're asking is that they give her some help.


----------



## Bionic Boy (10 February 2016)

I've got no advice to add but keeping everything crossed for you all.


----------



## fatpiggy (10 February 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			I agree with this as well get another vet who knows about this kind of thing, a friend of mine years ago had a problem with one of her horses and was offered a drug not licensed in this country but her vet wanted to try it, she just signed a disclaimer form and the drug worked and he got better so that vet basically took a chance and saved his life.
		
Click to expand...

My horse was treated with a drug that is only licenced for use in humans and dogs.  I gave my agreement that it was on my own head if anything went wrong, and pointed out to the vet anyway that if the side effect was death, then it was no difference to having her PTS.  She (sadly) outlived the vet.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (10 February 2016)

Nothing to add either, just still got everything crossed for you all. Xx


----------



## mytwofriends (10 February 2016)

Just caught up from yesterday. OP/Mum, this mare is fortunate to have guys such as yourselves on her side.

Just sending my sincere good wishes to you, and hopefully there will be renewed good news next time I check back.

It sounds like the mare is a fighter, will surely will help her cause.


----------



## AmieeT (10 February 2016)

Oh my word, this thread is an emotional rollarcoaster! 

OP & Mum, very well done for sticking to your guns and fighter for her. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. She sounds like a fighter, I hope you get the help she deserves.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 February 2016)

Loch Leven Vets are a good 2-3, hours away from Aberdeen BTW. BUT I do know Hugh and if he thinks he has an interesting case that he can fix, make a fool of another Vet or write a paper on then he will come up so don't be put off by distance. 

John Keen - he is a very, very good Vet. He is no nonsense, to the point and exceptionally good at his job. You couldn't be in better hands if he gets involved.


----------



## High Hope (10 February 2016)

EKW said:



			Loch Leven Vets are a good 2-3, hours away from Aberdeen BTW. BUT I do know Hugh and if he thinks he has an interesting case that he can fix, make a fool of another Vet or write a paper on then he will come up so don't be put off by distance. 

John Keen - he is a very, very good Vet. He is no nonsense, to the point and exceptionally good at his job. You couldn't be in better hands if he gets involved.
		
Click to expand...

That's great to hear, thank you. 
Apparently my usual vet (the lass who is coming out tonight) trained with him, and said she'll pretty much take any recommendation he gives her


----------



## julie111 (10 February 2016)

Good luck, that sounds more promising!


----------



## High Hope (10 February 2016)

MDB said:



			oh good news. sounds like you are getting somewhere. how is horsey? what is her name?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry- her name is Rosa. 

She's only 14  

This morning she was awful- she wants to eat, but she won't even consider it due to the pain she's in  she was dull eyed and barely drinking.

She's dropped so much weight  

On my way straight up after work now, vet is delayed but she should be here for 7.

I'm kind of dreading the state my poor lass is going to be in


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 February 2016)

Just read some of the recent replies/ happenings. I'm so glad that someone is finally going to give her some pain relief, poor girl. Keeping everything crossed that she'll start to pick up again now. Hugs to you and your mum - what a awful time you're going through.


----------



## Amymay (10 February 2016)

I'm kind of dreading the state my poor lass is going to be in 

Click to expand...

Is someone monitoring her during the day?

If not, and she's stopped fitting, now may be the time to get her to hospital.


----------



## MDB (10 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Sorry- her name is Rosa. 

She's only 14  

This morning she was awful- she wants to eat, but she won't even consider it due to the pain she's in  she was dull eyed and barely drinking.

She's dropped so much weight  

On my way straight up after work now, vet is delayed but she should be here for 7.

I'm kind of dreading the state my poor lass is going to be in 

Click to expand...

Ah poor Rosa. Losing weight is to be expected given the circumstances. If all goes well she will put it back on in time. I think it is very positive that she actually wants to eat. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Has she had any X-rays to check for fractures?


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

MDB said:



			Ah poor Rosa. Losing weight is to be expected given the circumstances. If all goes well she will put it back on in time. I think it is very positive that she actually wants to eat. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Has she had any X-rays to check for fractures?
		
Click to expand...

This ^ I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## olop (10 February 2016)

Thinking of you, hope she pulls through xx


----------



## High Hope (10 February 2016)

Travel still isn't an option. She's no where near well enough, especially now. I won't put her through that. 

We haven't Xrayed yet. Vets have had thorough examinations of her though, and all 3 have thought its going to be a micro fracture somewhere. 

I'll cross the xray bridge once she's comfortable. ATM, I seriously need to get her comfortable


----------



## Alec Swan (10 February 2016)

I'm beginning to wonder if High Hope, Chloe and this thread,  may not be collectively losing their way.  I understand the nightmare of 'trying' (trust me!),  and I only hope that when (if) an outside veterinary practice are involved,  that a resolution can be found.

The fact remains that a horse is being 'kept going'  and has been for FOUR days with little sign of improvement,  and I only hope that she,  Rosa,  receives what she needs.  Sometimes HH & Mum,  we need to stand back and look from the outside;

A forum diagnosis, though probably of little use?  Were the damage neurological,  then opiates (morphine) would have masked that.  Once the opiates are withdrawn then the horse has to stand on her own feet and at least pick up.  It seems that she can't.  My honest opinion is that there is a serious and deep and underlying problem,  and simple pain killers will be to no effect.  From all the posts on here,  from HH and her Mum,  my honest opinion is that the time may well be here to bring an end to Rosa's suffering.

Alec.

ETS.  High Hope,  I'm not judging you,  I promise,  and I do so understand that looking in from the outside isn't easy,  but the above is in your's and your mare's best interest,  I feel sure. a. xx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm beginning to wonder if High Hope, Chloe and this thread,  may not be collectively losing their way.  I understand the nightmare of 'trying' (trust me!),  and I only hope that when (if) an outside veterinary practice are involved,  that a resolution can be found.

The fact remains that a horse is being 'kept going'  and has been for FOUR days with little sign of improvement,  and I only hope that she,  Rosa,  receives what she needs.  Sometimes HH & Mum,  we need to stand back and look from the outside;

A forum diagnosis, though probably of little use?  Were the damage neurological,  then opiates (morphine) would have masked that.  Once the opiates are withdrawn then the horse has to stand on her own feet and at least pick up.  It seems that she can't.  My honest opinion is that there is a serious and deep and underlying problem,  and simple pain killers will be to no effect.  From all the posts on here,  from HH and her Mum,  my honest opinion is that the time may well be here to bring an end to Rosa's suffering.

Alec.

ETS.  High Hope,  I'm not judging you,  I promise,  and I do so understand that looking in from the outside isn't easy,  but the above is in your's and your mare's best interest,  I feel sure. a. xx
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately for your horse HH I am of the same opinion. At this stage I would get John Keen involved if he will come up and x ray the horse immediately. You need an xray in the very least. Comfortable or not all she needs to do is keep her head still for 15 seconds for a click of a button. If this is not an option then I would seriously think of saying the goodbyes.


----------



## Amymay (10 February 2016)

Hi Hope and Chloe may be clutching at straws, but having seemingly received little support from their vets who can blame them? Sometimes stumbling around in the dark is the best we can do for want of professional guidance.


----------



## debsflo (10 February 2016)

Really hoping that the vets visit will be a positive one x


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 February 2016)

While I applaud you for standing by your horse, I have to agree that it does sound that something is very wrong. Can your vet bring portable xray machine?
I think if it were my horse I would seriously be considering if it's fair on the horse to carry on much longer.


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

amymay said:



			Hi Hope and Chloe may be clutching at straws, but having seemingly received little support from their vets who can blame them? Sometimes stumbling around in the dark is the best we can do for want of professional guidance.
		
Click to expand...

^ Same here


----------



## stencilface (10 February 2016)

Op I hope the vets visit is a positive one.

I know she probably looks nothing like herself at the moment, but (if you haven't seen it) this is a link to a charity where they really do bring horses back from the brink. Some of th before pictures have to be seen to be believed, if the other prognosis is good, this may give you some hope x

https://www.facebook.com/princefluffykareem/?ref=ts&fref=ts

This is the specific horse I was thinking about as soon as I read your post. This horse couldn't stand and now is up at walking.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1027820660597076.1073742478.198177013561449&type=3


----------



## MDB (10 February 2016)

EKW said:



			Unfortunately for your horse HH I am of the same opinion. At this stage I would get John Keen involved if he will come up and x ray the horse immediately. You need an xray in the very least. Comfortable or not all she needs to do is keep her head still for 15 seconds for a click of a button. If this is not an option then I would seriously think of saying the goodbyes.
		
Click to expand...


I think this. I am sure OP and mum don't want Rosa to suffer a second longer than necessary. It must be so heartwrenching feeling like they have not received the veterinary care they needed. If she were my horse I would now be wanting immediate pain relief and then proper investigations on the spot,  X-ray, scan, or whatever they can do to get as accurate a diagnosis as possible, and then make the decision one way or another. If for whatever reason they were unable to X-ray or scan or give a diagnosis then I would not want my horse to suffer any more. My heart goes out to you HH. I so hope that your mare is holding up and you get some answers which help you to move forward tonight. Xxxx


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

Well, apparently john Keen agrees with us and my own vets!!
He must be losing the plot too!!

He's prescribed another drug which she's been given tonight that will last 24 hours. In the meantime he has asked the visiting vet to source the drug my vet suggested two days ago, that had been ignored by the junior vet with the ego.

He's also insisted Rosa be given a large Vit B injection to try and give her a boost after being allowed to deteriorate.

She's not out of the woods yet but she does have an expert on her case, at last.

P.S. the vet left 15 minutes ago and Rosa is now eating and bright again. Maybe a vitamin injection wasn't such a silly idea after all, either.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Well, apparently john Keen agrees with us and my own vets!!
He must be losing the plot too!!

He's prescribed another drug which she's been given tonight that will last 24 hours. In the meantime he has asked the visiting vet to source the drug my vet suggested two days ago, that was promptly ignored by the junior vet with the ego.

He's also insisted Rosa be given a large Vit B injection to try and give her a boost after being allowed to deteriorate.

She's not out of the woods yet but she does have an expert on her case, at last.

P.S. the vet left 15 minutes ago and Rosa is now eating and bright again. Maybe a vitamin injection wasn't such a silly idea after all, either.
		
Click to expand...

Has John Keen visited and seen the mare?

Alec.


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

stencilface said:



			Op I hope the vets visit is a positive one.

I know she probably looks nothing like herself at the moment, but (if you haven't seen it) this is a link to a charity where they really do bring horses back from the brink. Some of th before pictures have to be seen to be believed, if the other prognosis is good, this may give you some hope x

https://www.facebook.com/princefluffykareem/?ref=ts&fref=ts

This is the specific horse I was thinking about as soon as I read your post. This horse couldn't stand and now is up at walking.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1027820660597076.1073742478.198177013561449&type=3

Click to expand...

Wow, they're doing some great work.


----------



## *Sahara (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Well, apparently john Keen agrees with us and my own vets!!
He must be losing the plot too!!

He's prescribed another drug which she's been given tonight that will last 24 hours. In the meantime he has asked the visiting vet to source the drug my vet suggested two days ago, that had been ignored by the junior vet with the ego.

He's also insisted Rosa be given a large Vit B injection to try and give her a boost after being allowed to deteriorate.

She's not out of the woods yet but she does have an expert on her case, at last.

P.S. the vet left 15 minutes ago and Rosa is now eating and bright again. Maybe a vitamin injection wasn't such a silly idea after all, either.
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic news, so happy for you all, keeping everything crossed


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Well, apparently john Keen agrees with us and my own vets!!
He must be losing the plot too!!

He's prescribed another drug which she's been given tonight that will last 24 hours. In the meantime he has asked the visiting vet to source the drug my vet suggested two days ago, that had been ignored by the junior vet with the ego.

He's also insisted Rosa be given a large Vit B injection to try and give her a boost after being allowed to deteriorate.

She's not out of the woods yet but she does have an expert on her case, at last.

P.S. the vet left 15 minutes ago and Rosa is now eating and bright again. Maybe a vitamin injection wasn't such a silly idea after all, either.
		
Click to expand...

Great news! For me, the fact that she's still willing to eat (on pain relief) is a good sign. Could there be a possibility that he jaw has also been injured? Would also agree with others about a portable x-ray though, to ascertain the severity of her injuries.


----------



## Wagtail (10 February 2016)

People now calling for PTS should read the thread again. When the mare received adequate pain relief, she rallied and ate well. I think HH and Chloe are right. This mare even whinnied a welcome when her pain relief was adequate. Sometimes all they need is pain relief and time.

However, I would have xrayed her by now, but the OP has not had the best veterinary support.


----------



## ester (10 February 2016)

Ditto any chance of getting a good enough portable xray? It would at least eliminate some possibly more major things though granted you might not get a pic of any micro fractures. Glad you seem to have her more comfortable and a decent bod on side.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 February 2016)

Excellent news! I would have thought it obvious to anyone with a couple of brain cells that pain relief is vital. That is why people with fracture s get codeine/morpheine. And why human head injury patients are put into a coma for at least several days
Still got fingers crossed for you all, HH & Chloe


----------



## Chloe-V (10 February 2016)

From clinical veterinary examinations they're happy that even if there are micro fractures anywhere, she isn't showing any signs of neurological damage. 
She may well have a tooth damage high up but they think that will stabilise itself soon and can be sorted in time and they don't wish to open her mouth to look, in case they de stabilise something.

Portable scans and X-rays have been discussed but they've decided that they won't necessarily show anything up useful at this stage and it wouldn't change the treatment anyway at this point.


----------



## High Hope (10 February 2016)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Great news! For me, the fact that she's still willing to eat (on pain relief) is a good sign. Could there be a possibility that he jaw has also been injured? Would also agree with others about a portable x-ray though, to ascertain the severity of her injuries.
		
Click to expand...

The pain relief she has been given won't be effective for hours. The amount she's perked up is entirely down to B vitamins. 

My decent vet says she doesn't want to xray, there's no point and it's unlikely to show anything as they think it's so minor (if there at all)

The option is there to MRI or CT, but I won't make her travel for that

She's picking up dramatically 

Unless she deteriorates for reasons other than vet incompetence, she's not for the knacker just yet.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			The pain relief she has been given won't be effective for hours. The amount she's perked up is entirely down to B vitamins. 

My decent vet says she doesn't want to xray, there's no point and it's unlikely to show anything as they think it's so minor (if there at all)

The option is there to MRI or CT, but I won't make her travel for that

She's picking up dramatically 

Unless she deteriorates for reasons other than vet incompetence, she's not for the knacker just yet.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear it! Rosa sounds like a real fighter, bless her.

Please keep us updated. x


----------



## meesha (10 February 2016)

Fantastic, hopefully you can now see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Princess16 (10 February 2016)

Just logged on to read this thread - what an emotional roller coaster.

HH I too would be doing every last possible thing humanely possible before giving up on her.  Got every possible orifice crossed for Rosa (lovely name btw). 

Hoping the pain relief kicks in and she starts eating. 

Your mum sounds a very formidable woman - lucky you have her on side


----------



## Feival (10 February 2016)

My gelding did this almost 5 years ago







At no point did he stop eating or go as down hill as Rosa and I still demanded  x- rays, nothing was broken. But no way in hell would I have accepted my vet saying x-rays where not needed. I also wouldn't have left him in pain for longer than a day or 2 in the poor health Rosa has been in, I am very pleased for you and her that you now have a better plan and a better vet, But I would have done things differently sorry. I'm not saying you are wrong as you know her and are with her.


----------



## Dave's Mam (10 February 2016)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Puzzled (10 February 2016)

Glad she's picking up. Still can't understand why a vitamin b injection wasn't given initially..I'm not a vet but I suggested it some time ago..it would seem like common sense to me. What were there views on tube feeding her to help build up her strength...not sure if her head injury would rule out this option?


----------



## I.M.N. (10 February 2016)

In the last 3 years I've had as many horses put down, all young, all with degenerative, debilitating and incurable conditions, to this day I still regret not doing more for them even though there was absolutely nothing to be done. 

What I'm trying to say is when you have an animal PTS it will be on your conscience  for the rest of your life, you have to make sure the weight of it is as small as possible. You're the one left behind.


----------



## stencilface (10 February 2016)

I'm so pleased she's picking up, if horses eat that's half the battle sometimes.

What does a vit b injection do? Is it for shock? I might have missed it somewhere in the post sorry.

All those say they should have done xyz, we all know hindsight is 20/20 and we are meant to trust veterinary professionals, it's sometimes only on digesting the information that you think, hang on a minute!


----------



## Bryndu (10 February 2016)

This is all excellent news 

Bone pain can be seriously painful...and the fact your girl eats when she has pain relief is good news.

Not xraying the girls jaw is not a good idea....a missed jaw fracture which may indeed need wiring? Had this happen many years ago with a horse who was in excrutiating pain after a head trauma which had caused a jaw fracture and nerve pain....
Not sure if you are in to Homeopathy...but mag phos for nerve pain is amazing....

Keep nagging for the xray...after all...you are paying the bill...not the vet 

Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## pepsimaxrock (10 February 2016)

So glad you've had a positive visit from vet. All good wishes for continued positive recovery xx


----------



## Micropony (10 February 2016)

So pleased Rosa is more comfortable now, that alone is cause for celebration! And that feeling when you've been powerless to act, but knowing the vet advice and support you're getting just isn't right, and then you get a different vet and lo! you have a plan and a way forward, that is a fab feeling.

Really hope you're on the way now to getting this sorted.

Bet that arrogant young a**e of a vet who wouldn't give pain relief is getting some, er, CPD from his colleague right about now. Hope he learns from this and doesn't inflict his nincompoopery on some other poor horse and owner in future.

Everything crossed Rosa and her people have a good night, and that tomorrow is a better day x


----------



## LD&S (11 February 2016)

Delighted to hear you're getting somewhere, I know vets, doctors and the like have training but it doesn't make them perfect and the attitude from the young vet is awful. I'm so pleased you battled on and I really hope you have turned a corner now you have a decent vet advising.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (11 February 2016)

Keeping you and Rosa in my thoughts. 

No advice to add, just really, really rooting for you both.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 February 2016)

I'm  so glad she's picking up. I'm the last person to say put to sleep if there is a chance of recovery.
Hope she's getting the correct treatment now.
I would really want xrays asap if it were me though.
There really is no way the vet can know if there is more serious damage without them.
Good luck and I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## mytwofriends (11 February 2016)

Some good news it seems. At last. 

I'm in the same camp as people who've wondered why x-rays aren't being taken. Surely, if the horse is comfortable enough to stay still for the few seconds it takes, what is there to lose? The vet would either know what he/say was working with if a fracture showed up, or they'd be none the wiser - but why not? I must admit I find that slightly confusing, bearing in mind what Rosa has been through. Maybe I'm missing something, and if so I'll stand corrected.


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 February 2016)

mytwofriends said:



			Some good news it seems. At last. 

I'm in the same camp as people who've wondered why x-rays aren't being taken. Surely, if the horse is comfortable enough to stay still for the few seconds it takes, what is there to lose? The vet would either know what he/say was working with if a fracture showed up, or they'd be none the wiser - but why not? I must admit I find that slightly confusing, bearing in mind what Rosa has been through. Maybe I'm missing something, and if so I'll stand corrected.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this- it may not change management however atleast you know what your dealing with then and it may give some pointers as to what is affecting her most- even a small crack in jaw/tooth could be an issue and unless your vet has X-ray eyes a physical exam will not show that! 
Hope she continues to improve today but I really would be requesting xrays


----------



## exracehorse (11 February 2016)

My horse had an X Ray after a head injury. He reared up and over on the concrete yard.  He had a head fracture behind his eye and there was a loose bone chip.


----------



## exracehorse (11 February 2016)

On the outside he looked fine Albeit battered from the fall. But at least we knew what was going on inside


----------



## vmac66 (11 February 2016)

Nothing to add,  am keeping everything crossed for you all and hope Rosa continues to improve.


----------



## Chloe-V (11 February 2016)

Update...
this message from my daughter early this morning;-

"Shockingly, she's eating her hay, has drunk a lot, devoured her breakfast and whinnied at me".

Believe it or not, I'm a private person and not taken to public debates etc, so the only reason I came onto here was to stand my daughters and Rosa's corner when she was seriously struggling to deal with it all. 

I wasn't completely in the dark as I personally do have some medical training, albeit in humans and a long time ago. 
That, along with many years of horse ownership and having had three horses with head injuries in the past, all different causes btw, does give me at least an instinct that certainly tells me when I'm being 'bull shitted' by a vet who doesn't know what to do, so he does nothing! Sadly for Rosa, he was so conceited that he wouldn't take advice from any of his peers, let alone Edinburgh.

I've come across his like in the NHS too...I'm sure a lot of you can also relate to that one.

I had been asking for Vit B and/or an electrolyte infusion last week....how dare I? he knew better!!

I won't keep a horse alive at all costs, but I also won't give in when I'm convinced we have a very good chance of success with other obvious avenues to try.

Once again i'd like to thank all of you who have been such a support to her, I know it has helped.

Rosa isn't on opiates now btw, so I'm still rooting for her.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 February 2016)

It sounds like she's improving a lot. Hope it continues. If it were me I'd still ask for xrays.


----------



## Merrymoles (11 February 2016)

That's good news Chloe.

From the beginning, I felt that your daughter was being quite realistic about Rosa's chances and had already got her mind around PTS if needed, and indeed was thinking it was very likely. You strike me as a practical pair who have been round the block with horses a few times and I applaud you for sticking to your guns about demanding second opinions.

I am pleased to hear she is brighter this morning and I will keep everything crossed that she continues to recover. I don't really understand why no xrays but I am not there so only you and HH can be the judge on that one.


----------



## Wagtail (11 February 2016)

Brilliant news. The fact that she was so much better early on with pain relief made it very clear that it was not neurological and that if the pain could be controlled she would improve again. Such a shame your daughter was badly let down by the vet.


----------



## Princess16 (11 February 2016)

Brilliant news to hear! Bet that whinnie never sounded so good. 

She obvs knows there are lots of people rooting for her &#55357;&#56832;

Lovely news to wake up to! Your daughter is lucky to have such a knowledgable determined mum &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2016)

Great update!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 February 2016)

So glad that Rosa is continuing to improve.

When the outcome is clearer, if she were my horse, I would be asking the senior partner to review the case notes and for an explanation of her treatment by the attending vet.  We went through a similar experience when we lost a foal and nearly lost his mum - vet's arrogance was instrumental and I have often wished since that we had insisted that the young vet had been held to account.  Mind you he didn't stay at the practice very long!


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Update&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;..

Believe it or not, I'm a private person and not taken to public debates etc, so the only reason I came onto here was to stand my daughters and Rosa's corner when she was seriously struggling to deal with it all. 

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Chloe,  that has never been in question.

Others on here will be parents too,  and coupled to the worry of the mare,  will be your natural defence system which protects your daughter.  400 miles is a long way,  isn't it?  You have my sympathy and understanding.

Alec. xxx (one each,  for you,  your daughter and the mare!).


----------



## MDB (11 February 2016)

Oh this is fantastic news to wake up to. Absolutely brilliant!! I am so pleased for you all. Well done Rosa... She is a fighter. I would so love to see a wee photo of her when she is feeling better for the camera  xxx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (11 February 2016)

Just great news. Do keep us all posted about her further recovery. Well done for sticking to your guns and hanging in there.


----------



## Evie91 (11 February 2016)

Great news


----------



## popsdosh (11 February 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			I'm  so glad she's picking up. I'm the last person to say put to sleep if there is a chance of recovery.
Hope she's getting the correct treatment now.
I would really want xrays asap if it were me though.
There really is no way the vet can know if there is more serious damage without them.
Good luck and I hope she continues to improve.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you keep banging on about x rays there is an explanation a few pages back that they would not be of any benefit at this time and would not change the care shes getting.


----------



## Equine_Dream (11 February 2016)

Wow this little girls a fighter! Well done OP and mum for sticking to your guns and getting her the help she needs. I hope she keeps improving. Please keep us updated if possible.
Everyone please can we not turn this thread into a "debate". Can it just be left as a supportive positive place for the OP and her mum?


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2016)

Equine_Dream said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Everyone please can we not turn this thread into a "debate". &#8230;&#8230;.. ?
		
Click to expand...

Civil,  kindly and well intentioned debate can be of just as much use as sympathy.

Alec.


----------



## LD&S (11 February 2016)

Thank you so much for the update Chloe-V, so pleased to read Rosa is eating hay as well now, well done to you both for giving her a fighting chance, hopefully that vet has learnt a very valuable lesson, just a shame he was too proud to listen in the first place.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (11 February 2016)

I think that's up to OP. Not 'everyone'. 
Were it my case I wouldn't want it debated.


----------



## Ladyinred (11 February 2016)

I haven't posted before as I have no experience of head injuries in horses (thank goodness)

If she were mine I am afraid I would have taken what would, in this case, have been the cowardly option and had her PTS. I applaud your strength of character and your faith in Rosa's recovery and am thrilled that she seems to have turned a corner.

Wishing all three of you the very best and sincerely hope when this is over you can enjoy your precious mare again. x


----------



## AnShanDan (11 February 2016)

Just wanted to add that I've been following this thread but not commenting, very glad to hear the mare is improving. 

John Keen is a brilliant vet, having him involved would reassure me that she will get the best possible treatment now.

Good luck.


----------



## Equine_Dream (11 February 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Civil,  kindly and well intentioned debate can be of just as much use as sympathy.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It can be granted but I dont think this is the place. The OP and her mum have been through enough. That said I know your posts are well meant and have all the best intentions behind them Alec


----------



## julie111 (11 February 2016)

Positive update &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## jojo5 (11 February 2016)

So glad there is some good news - even my OH is asking for updates on your mare!


----------



## Andalucian (11 February 2016)

I'm rooting for you all, and learning at the same time. Good luck and keep fighting xxx


----------



## MDB (11 February 2016)

Equine_Dream said:



			It can be granted but I dont think this is the place. The OP and her mum have been through enough. That said I know your posts are well meant and have all the best intentions behind them Alec 

Click to expand...

I think people come on these forums to ask advice and opinions and get support. Everyone will have their own opinion based on the info given. To that end a civil and kind and well intended discussion  / debate is exactly the purpose of such a forum... unless the OP specifically states that they dont want opinions of others.


----------



## *Sahara (11 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Update...
this message from my daughter early this morning;-

"Shockingly, she's eating her hay, has drunk a lot, devoured her breakfast and whinnied at me".

Believe it or not, I'm a private person and not taken to public debates etc, so the only reason I came onto here was to stand my daughters and Rosa's corner when she was seriously struggling to deal with it all. 

I wasn't completely in the dark as I personally do have some medical training, albeit in humans and a long time ago. 
That, along with many years of horse ownership and having had three horses with head injuries in the past, all different causes btw, does give me at least an instinct that certainly tells me when I'm being 'bull shitted' by a vet who doesn't know what to do, so he does nothing! Sadly for Rosa, he was so conceited that he wouldn't take advice from any of his peers, let alone Edinburgh.

I've come across his like in the NHS too...I'm sure a lot of you can also relate to that one.

I had been asking for Vit B and/or an electrolyte infusion last week....how dare I? he knew better!!

I won't keep a horse alive at all costs, but I also won't give in when I'm convinced we have a very good chance of success with other obvious avenues to try.

Once again i'd like to thank all of you who have been such a support to her, I know it has helped.

Rosa isn't on opiates now btw, so I'm still rooting for her.
		
Click to expand...

Same here  I'm so pleased for you all, Still got everything crossed!


----------



## YorksG (11 February 2016)

I am so pleased that things are looking so much better this time around  I often wonder why some vets (and other professionals, not all horse related) think that the person they are speaking to has no knowledge of pretty much anything!  So glad you have managed to get someone to actually listen and do something to help the mare to recover. I have found that some vets think that if the horse isn't a "top competition" horse, it isn't worth their time, not their call to make!
Onwards and upwards


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2016)

YorksG said:



			I am so pleased that things are looking so much better this time around  I often wonder why some vets (and other professionals, not all horse related) think that the person they are speaking to has no knowledge of pretty much anything!  &#8230;&#8230;.. Onwards and upwards 

Click to expand...

Those 'professionals' who are able to engage with and include the owner (regardless of their experience),  and in their decisions and thoughts,  are few and far between.  

In 1993,  I had a colt with OCD in his stifles,  Ian Wright who at the time was with the AHT 'phoned and left an AP message,  complete with his home 'phone number,  and when I 'phoned him back,  we talked for an hour about the problem.  The important point was that he included me,  the owner,  in the discussion and the decisions which were to be taken.

Just why so many who we rely upon find an open and inclusive conversation to be so difficult,  is beyond me.  We aren't all idiots! 

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2016)

Fingers crossed for continued improvement.


----------



## Fraggle2 (11 February 2016)

Not posted before but been following the feed. How is Rosa this evening? Sending healing vibes for Rosa.  And hugs to op and mum. Stay strong all 3 of you and keep going in the right direction &#9786;


----------



## Feival (11 February 2016)

I'm so pleased you have a decent vet now, please complain about the moron who thought he knew best, wait until things are more stable and then kick up a fuss about his behaviour. Kisses to Rosa.


----------



## Starbuck (11 February 2016)

Just wanted to say its great to hear the positive updates. Well done for having the strength to get this far. Best wishes to you all and long may her recovery continue.


----------



## Chloe-V (11 February 2016)

Apparently she's spent the day 'stuffing her face' and rubbing herself on the woman on the yard who helps my daughter when she's at work. Good reports all day today. 
So far, so good. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (11 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Apparently she's spent the day 'stuffing her face' and rubbing herself on the woman on the yard who helps my daughter when she's at work. Good reports all day today. 
So far, so good. We'll see what tomorrow brings.
		
Click to expand...

Great news, long may it continue....


----------



## On the Hoof (11 February 2016)

That's brilliant news, so pleased for you all..hope she continues to progress.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 February 2016)

Good news, hope she continue to improve.


----------



## debsflo (11 February 2016)

wow thats brilliant.


----------



## Red-1 (11 February 2016)

Fantastic news


----------



## Po Knee (11 February 2016)

I have been checking in all day (shhhh don't tell work)...and I am so so pleased to hear the latest positive update.

Top marks OP and OP's mum for not giving up when a lot of us would have. Rosa is very lucky to have you.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## *Sahara (11 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Apparently she's spent the day 'stuffing her face' and rubbing herself on the woman on the yard who helps my daughter when she's at work. Good reports all day today. 
So far, so good. We'll see what tomorrow brings.
		
Click to expand...

Great great news  so please for all of you!


----------



## PorkChop (11 February 2016)

What great news


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (11 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			Apparently she's spent the day 'stuffing her face' and rubbing herself on the woman on the yard who helps my daughter when she's at work. Good reports all day today. 
So far, so good. We'll see what tomorrow brings.
		
Click to expand...

Great news! Hope she continues to improve now. x


----------



## spookypony (11 February 2016)

Super news! I hope the improvements continue! But being hungry is a great sign.


----------



## Princess16 (11 February 2016)

Wonderful news ! She's come so far ! one determined little lady

Long may it continue !


----------



## EventingMum (11 February 2016)

That is good news. Well done on having the courage and confidence to fight for what you needed for Rosa. Many owners would have taken the line of "the vet knows best" and clearly that wasn't what was required in this case as you know your horse well. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2016)

So is there now a plan in place for moving forward with Rosa's recovery?


----------



## High Hope (11 February 2016)

amymay said:



			So is there now a plan in place for moving forward with Rosa's recovery?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. my decent vet has suggested a few pathways to take, and it depends on Rosa's response, so we're taking it each day at a time. 

Obviously you can't guarantee much in medicine, but as long as she keeps improving, and hasn't told me she's had enough she's not going anywhere. 

Judging by the last 24+ hours, the girlie definitely wants to live. She's not done just yet.


----------



## Bryndu (11 February 2016)

Excellent news 
Bryndu


----------



## Micropony (11 February 2016)

So so pleased to hear she is doing so well! Brilliant news. And a credit to your determination and commitment.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (11 February 2016)

Wonderful news  xxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Yes. my decent vet has suggested a few pathways to take, and it depends on Rosa's response, so we're taking it each day at a time. 

Obviously you can't guarantee much in medicine, but as long as she keeps improving, and hasn't told me she's had enough she's not going anywhere. 

Judging by the last 24+ hours, the girlie definitely wants to live. She's not done just yet.
		
Click to expand...

So pleased to hear that she is doing well now - and that you have some options to consider.  What a difference a good, knowledgeable vet makes.


----------



## Doris68 (11 February 2016)

So pleased!  I can see that you now have confidence in the advice that you've been given and that's the best news.  Forge ahead Rosa.... and you too HH!


----------



## orionstar (11 February 2016)

Keeping everything crossed for her!


----------



## YorksG (11 February 2016)

So pleased to hear that she is picking up so quickly now, and that the vets have begun to work with the owners, rather than against them


----------



## Regandal (11 February 2016)

Excellent news!  What drug is she on now?


----------



## EmmasMummy (12 February 2016)

Just read your thread and am so glad that horsie is picking up and continues to do so.  
I fear I can guess the vet in use, and I no longer use them for their misdiagnosis and arrogant ways.


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

EmmasMummy said:



			Just read your thread and am so glad that horsie is picking up and continues to do so.  
I fear I can guess the vet in use, and I no longer use them for their misdiagnosis and arrogant ways.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the local hospital mentioned earlier in this thread, it's a slightly out of area one. 

I refuse to use the other one for the reasons you have mentioned above.

The vets I am using has an excellent reputation in their area, and apart from this one little upstart who thought letting my horse fade and suffer was the only option (and he's leaving the practice as of today!) , I'm very impressed and happy with everyone who has come out to me so far. 

This morning the stronger pain killers are well out of her system by 12 hours or more, she's eating and drinking like a trooper and she's so bright, someone who didn't know her very well wouldn't know anything was wrong !!!

Happy mummy post!!!  

As of this morning, even though I'm almost afraid to even think it, I think we're might actually make it!     

Still taking each day as it comes, but she's so improved this morning she's clearly taking massive leaps in the right direction 

ETA she's only on danilon, now I can get her to eat it. 'm convinced the Metacam wasn't doing anything effective, and that's why she was fading so badly


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 February 2016)

Brilliant, HH. I hope that when her headache has subsided, she remembers how lucky she is to have you. You've really fought her corner where many would have given up. 

Such admiration for you, and the brave little horse too.


----------



## Red-1 (12 February 2016)

I hardly dared say this before, but now she is looking so well.....

It is my experience that when you nurse a horse through such an illness you will have such a strong bond. If you think you and your horse got on well before - get ready!

I have seen this a few times from my own and others' experiences. Good luck for the future, and I am guessing your horse knows what a special partner you are! X


----------



## Pebble101 (12 February 2016)

I have been following and am so pleased to hear this post.  FWIW I would have done exactly what you have done.

Is the vet leaving because of how he treated you?


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

Pebble101 said:



			I have been following and am so pleased to hear this post.  FWIW I would have done exactly what you have done.

Is the vet leaving because of how he treated you?
		
Click to expand...

No, just a coincidence.

I'm not sure why he's leaving, but I won't have him anywhere any horse of mine again regardless!


----------



## Princess16 (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			It's not the local hospital mentioned earlier in this thread, it's a slightly out of area one. 

I refuse to use the other one for the reasons you have mentioned above.

The vets I am using has an excellent reputation in their area, and apart from this one little upstart who thought letting my horse fade and suffer was the only option (and he's leaving the practice as of today!) , I'm very impressed and happy with everyone who has come out to me so far. 

This morning the stronger pain killers are well out of her system by 12 hours or more, she's eating and drinking like a trooper and she's so bright, someone who didn't know her very well wouldn't know anything was wrong !!!

Happy mummy post!!!  

As of this morning, even though I'm almost afraid to even think it, I think we're might actually make it!     

Still taking each day as it comes, but she's so improved this morning she's clearly taking massive leaps in the right direction 

ETA she's only on danilon, now I can get her to eat it. 'm convinced the Metacam wasn't doing anything effective, and that's why she was fading so badly
		
Click to expand...

I'm so pleased useless vet has left - gives others a bad name and there are lots of good ones out there.

Well what a turnaround! I do sometimes wonder at people whose first response is PTS - just goes to show what determination and effort can do. I appreciate that every case is different but only YOU know your horse and what they can/cannot do.

Anyway I am sooooo pleased things are looking up for the lovely Rosa. 

P.s. You do know we will want a photo of the lovely lady we all have been rooting so badly for


----------



## julie111 (12 February 2016)

You have made my morning High Hope! xx


----------



## Merrymoles (12 February 2016)

Very pleased to see your update!


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			..

As of this morning, even though I'm almost afraid to even think it, I think we're might actually make it!     

Still taking each day as it comes, but she's so improved this morning she's clearly taking massive leaps in the right direction 

..
		
Click to expand...

Having followed this thread and having my hopes raised,  only to have them dashed and read that she's gone downhill,  and so many times,  I'm sitting here as you say,  barely daring to 'hope'!  The one real positive is that she's now eating.  Horses which are unable or unwilling to look after themselves rarely stand much chance.  I'm beginning to believe that you are both making real progress,  well done! 

Alec.


----------



## catembi (12 February 2016)

Another one who's so pleased to hear a +ve update.  I do truly understand how hard it is emotionally - one of mine was once very seriously ill (not a head injury) with something that kept getting better & then worse, & all the ups and downs are emotionally exhausting.  

T x


----------



## claracanter (12 February 2016)

This is such good news. Big hugs to you, your mum and of course Rosa. Would love to see a photo of her, when you feel the time is right.


----------



## Chloe-V (12 February 2016)

if anyone should find they are being given Metacam and it's proving useless, there is a drug called Equinixin. 
It's of the same family but although less targeted in it's effect, it is much, much more effective overall. 
It does however have the potential for some very unpleasant side effects and my guys only use it (after the emergency treatment has been given) for the next 5 days before going onto Danilon. 
It gives the horse that initial help in the early days and may have been sufficient and avoided having to use opiates with Rosa. 
I believe she would not have deteriorated the way she did had she been given appropriate pain relief at the correct time and been given Vitamin B or an electrolyte transfusion when she did stop eating and drinking.

Cautiously optimistic atm.


----------



## madlady (12 February 2016)

Keeping everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Bryndu (12 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			if anyone should find they are being given Metacam and it's proving useless, there is a drug called Equinixin. 
It's of the same family but although less targeted in it's effect, it is much, much more effective overall. 
It does however have the potential for some very unpleasant side effects and my guys only use it (after the emergency treatment has been given) for the next 5 days before going onto Danilon. 
It gives the horse that initial help in the early days and may have been sufficient and avoided having to use opiates with Rosa. 
I believe she would not have deteriorated the way she did had she been given appropriate pain relief at the correct time and been given Vitamin B or an electrolyte transfusion when she did stop eating and drinking.

Cautiously optimistic atm.
		
Click to expand...



I feel sure you are right re the appropriate pain relief and thanks for the tip 
Long may her improvement continue 
I count my blessings that I have the best of vets 

Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## crabbymare (12 February 2016)

what a lovely update to log on and see as the first thread  hopefully she will continue to improve and all the ups and downs will be a thing of the past. also hope the ego vet will have learnt a big lesson in life and in his next position will not (to put it mildly) be such a complete idiot


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 February 2016)

I am so glad to hear she is eating and much better in herself bless her


----------



## EventingMum (12 February 2016)

Great news, fingers firmly crossed things continue like this. Hopefully you can rest a little now too.


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

Rosa pre injury 

http://s679.photobucket.com/user/mischadolly/library/Rosa


----------



## Equine_Dream (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Rosa pre injury 

http://s679.photobucket.com/user/mischadolly/library/Rosa

Click to expand...

Shes beautiful! Xx


----------



## Fraggle2 (12 February 2016)

Bless her she looks such a chilled loving mare in those pics &#9786;
Fingers crossed she's now well on the way to a full recovery x


----------



## mytwofriends (12 February 2016)

Good news indeed. Well done you and mum for hanging in there, and well done Rosa for being a fighter. May she continue to improve


----------



## *Sahara (12 February 2016)

Red-1 said:



			I hardly dared say this before, but now she is looking so well.....

It is my experience that when you nurse a horse through such an illness you will have such a strong bond. If you think you and your horse got on well before - get ready!

I have seen this a few times from my own and others' experiences. Good luck for the future, and I am guessing your horse knows what a special partner you are! X
		
Click to expand...

This^ and she's a beautiful looking horse, this update had made my morning  Well done to you all!


----------



## Princess16 (12 February 2016)

Thanks for sharing HH - she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ShadowHunter (12 February 2016)

so glad to hear she's doing well. She looks lovely btw.


----------



## LD&S (12 February 2016)

So pleased and lovely of you and Mum to take the time to update us all.


----------



## claracanter (12 February 2016)

She looks gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. Onwards and upwards


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

Thank you guys. She's an absolute sweetheart  

Hopefully she'll be even better when I get to check her tonight


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

LD&S said:



			So pleased and lovely of you and Mum to take the time to update us all.
		
Click to expand...

It's the least we can do. You've all been a tremendous help. Just knowing there's so many people rooting for her is wonderful


----------



## meesha (12 February 2016)

Fabulous news and gorgeous pics x


----------



## MDB (12 February 2016)

wonderful, wonderful news! she is a beauty. i am so happy for you all. xxxx thank you for the photo and please keep updating us.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			It's the least we can do. You've all been a tremendous help. Just knowing there's so many people rooting for her is wonderful 

Click to expand...

I am so pleased that she seems to have turned the corner.  Your perseverance and tender loving care is paying off - fingers crossed she continues on the upward trajectory .

P


----------



## Sukistokes2 (12 February 2016)

Hoping she has turned a corner and now gets back to fighting fitness, all the best to her, you and your family!! <3


----------



## Dave's Mam (12 February 2016)

So glad to read this update & what a gorgeous girlie.


----------



## ozpoz (12 February 2016)

Wonderful update. So very pleased for you. : )


----------



## julie111 (12 February 2016)

She is a beauty, so pleased she is on the mend! Please keep updating us on her progress  xx


----------



## PorkChop (12 February 2016)

What a lovely mare, so pleased she is doing so well


----------



## zaminda (12 February 2016)

So glad to read this update, she looks wonderful in the pictures.


----------



## rachk89 (12 February 2016)

Very beautiful mare and so glad she is getting better.


----------



## Doublethyme (12 February 2016)

Been following but didn't know what to post before.  So glad your mare is improving. What a lucky girl to have such fierce and loving ladies in her corner.  Well done and I hope she makes a full recovery.  Beautiful mare.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 February 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			if anyone should find they are being given Metacam and it's proving useless, there is a drug called Equinixin. 
It's of the same family but although less targeted in it's effect, it is much, much more effective overall. 
It does however have the potential for some very unpleasant side effects and my guys only use it (after the emergency treatment has been given) for the next 5 days before going onto Danilon. 
It gives the horse that initial help in the early days and may have been sufficient and avoided having to use opiates with Rosa. 
I believe she would not have deteriorated the way she did had she been given appropriate pain relief at the correct time and been given Vitamin B or an electrolyte transfusion when she did stop eating and drinking.

Cautiously optimistic atm.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting!

My mare had an ulcer on her eye a few months ago - we think she had poked herself in the eye with somethng in the field.  She had been absolutely fine when I put her out mid-morning and  I noticed it about 2.0pm and called the vet immediately.  The vet prescribed Equinixin, saying that she felt pain-relief was the most important part of the treatment, she didn't mention side-effects and we didn't observe any.  The ulcer cleared up with, the help of anti-biotics within 5 days.
Knowing from personal expereince how painful an ulcer on the eye can be, I am very glad that my vet prescribed effective pain-relief.

I am so pleased that Rosa is making progress, well done to every-one concerned!


----------



## Tnavas (12 February 2016)

So glad to hear Rosa is on the mend.


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

*Update*

Chirpy, diving on her dinner with gusto, and even demanding more dinner as I dared to come out of the feed room and didn't give her anything !   

She was also enthusiastically sweetie hunting (she likes to check all my pockets. Repeatedly) after I gave her a couple of carrots (first she's had since she was ill )   

Happy happy happy!


----------



## EventingMum (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			*Update*

Chirpy, diving on her dinner with gusto, and even demanding more dinner as I dared to come out of the feed room and didn't give her anything !   

She was also enthusiastically sweetie hunting (she likes to check all my pockets. Repeatedly) after I gave her a couple of carrots (first she's had since she was ill )   

Happy happy happy!
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3: :biggrin4:  so pleased!


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 February 2016)

great news, have been checking this thread every night to see how you were doing....onwards and upwards!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			*Update*

Chirpy, diving on her dinner with gusto, and even demanding more dinner as I dared to come out of the feed room and didn't give her anything !   

She was also enthusiastically sweetie hunting (she likes to check all my pockets. Repeatedly) after I gave her a couple of carrots (first she's had since she was ill )   

Happy happy happy!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!


----------



## hairycob (12 February 2016)

&#55357;&#56832;..


----------



## PolarSkye (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			*Update*

Chirpy, diving on her dinner with gusto, and even demanding more dinner as I dared to come out of the feed room and didn't give her anything !   

She was also enthusiastically sweetie hunting (she likes to check all my pockets. Repeatedly) after I gave her a couple of carrots (first she's had since she was ill )   

Happy happy happy!
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, wonderful, delightful news .

P


----------



## On the Hoof (12 February 2016)

So happy happy happy for you and Rosa x


----------



## Red-1 (12 February 2016)

Wow, lovely photos, and I think she looks absolutely gorgeous in this one...


----------



## Po Knee (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			*Update*

Chirpy, diving on her dinner with gusto, and even demanding more dinner as I dared to come out of the feed room and didn't give her anything !   

She was also enthusiastically sweetie hunting (she likes to check all my pockets. Repeatedly) after I gave her a couple of carrots (first she's had since she was ill )   

Happy happy happy!
		
Click to expand...

WooHoo!!!! What wonderful news. Best go carrot shopping tomorrow


----------



## Ladyinred (12 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			*Update*

Chirpy, diving on her dinner with gusto, and even demanding more dinner as I dared to come out of the feed room and didn't give her anything !   

She was also enthusiastically sweetie hunting (she likes to check all my pockets. Repeatedly) after I gave her a couple of carrots (first she's had since she was ill )   

Happy happy happy!
		
Click to expand...

That's put a biiiggg smile on my face! Great news x


----------



## Fiona (12 February 2016)

Fabulous news today. .

What a beautiful girl.  

Fiona


----------



## High Hope (12 February 2016)

Po Knee said:



			WooHoo!!!! What wonderful news. Best go carrot shopping tomorrow 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Clare85 (12 February 2016)

Fantastic news


----------



## Andalucian (12 February 2016)

Fabulous news, I'm so pleased for Rosa and you two are amazing owners, no stone unturned,comes to mind. Hats off to you.


----------



## Suechoccy (12 February 2016)

that's great news. She's a beautiful horse. Onwards and upwards. Well done you!


----------



## Tobiano (12 February 2016)

Oh. My. Goodness.

I have just caught up on the last 3 days with my heart hammering in my chest, and reading tonight's update have shed a tear.  High Hope and Chloe-V, I cannot tell you the admiration I have for you both.  You have been so brave, determined and steadfast in caring for Rosa and I can only hope that if I am ever in such a dreadful situation I will follow your example.  How appalling that all 3 of you have had to go through all of this at the hands of your (former!) vet and I am so pleased that - fingers crossed- you are coming out the other side.  

Sending you all the most positive and healing vibes for a full recovery and being able to put this all behind you very soon x x x


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (12 February 2016)

wow, what a roller coaster - but I am so pleased to read your update.  Delighted for Rosa and all her connections - hope she makes a grand recovery for you   well done for your fabulous commitment to her, and continuing to fight for her throughout!


----------



## Nari (12 February 2016)

I'm so happy for all of you x


----------



## Doris68 (12 February 2016)

Lovely to hear positive news for your beautiful lady!  Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 February 2016)

A wonderful update!


----------



## Bryndu (13 February 2016)

Whoop de whoop whoop.....Soooooo pleased for you and your gorgeous girl 

Bryndu


----------



## sarahann1 (13 February 2016)

Fantastic news OP, so pleased for you!!


----------



## vmac66 (13 February 2016)

Rosa is beautiful.  Brilliant news,  well done to you and your Mum for sticking with her x


----------



## julie111 (13 February 2016)

Fantastic news


----------



## High Hope (13 February 2016)

As of this morning, I've reduced her danilon to one each end of the day. 

Thus far bright, pretty cheeky, and as of today I honestly think she's going to pull through and be fighting fit in no time  

She didn't half frighten me, for a minute there mind!!!! 
Horses-  they do like to break your heart, don't they!


----------



## *Sahara (13 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			As of this morning, I've reduced her danilon to one each end of the day. 

Thus far bright, pretty cheeky, and as of today I honestly think she's going to pull through and be fighting fit in no time  

She didn't half frighten me, for a minute there mind!!!! 
Horses-  they do like to break your heart, don't they! 

  

Click to expand...

I am so so happy for you! I've had a lot of animals break my heart but horses are the worst. Well done and well done to Rosa, I hope you can sart to relax now  :biggrin3:


----------



## PorkChop (13 February 2016)

Fantastic, so pleased she is making such brilliant progress, well done


----------



## Andalucian (13 February 2016)

Super. Head injury is tricky, as in humans, the swelling can't be seen but causes scary neurological signs. Allow plenty of time. I had one one, when I first rode afterwards she was fine in walk, felt drunk in trot. I allowed more rest time and she came right. 6 years later and all is fine. Hugs.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2016)

I can't tell you how wonderful it is to know that she is recovering.  She is beautiful.  Well done .

P xx


----------



## High Hope (13 February 2016)

Andalucian said:



			Super. Head injury is tricky, as in humans, the swelling can't be seen but causes scary neurological signs. Allow plenty of time. I had one one, when I first rode afterwards she was fine in walk, felt drunk in trot. I allowed more rest time and she came right. 6 years later and all is fine. Hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I intend to take it very, VERY slowly with her-- she's not even been allowed out of her stable yet!! 

*if* she's not wobbly at all tomorrow, I'm going to walk her in hand, just a little to stretch her legs and assess exactly where we are at. I can't foresee her even being turned out for quite a while yet!

I also need to get quite a lot of weight back on her before I even consider bringing her back into work again- but she's alive, and I've got all the time in the world to let her heal


----------



## 3Beasties (13 February 2016)

Great update, sounds like she is finally over the worst! Any idea how she did it? She must really have whacked herself!


----------



## Dave's Mam (13 February 2016)

Brilliant.


----------



## High Hope (13 February 2016)

3Beasties said:



			Great update, sounds like she is finally over the worst! Any idea how she did it? She must really have whacked herself!
		
Click to expand...

She just turned too fast! I didnt see it, but I was behind her grooming her at the time and I heard it. 

She was lovely and relaxed, and just stood at her stable door- it's so scary what a freak accident can do!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 February 2016)

I am so glad that things are looking so positive now.  Yes, you have a long way to go with her but it is certainly looking as if she will make it now.  Thank Goodness!


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 February 2016)

brilliant news.  good luck for tomorrow when you get her out for the first time....


----------



## ester (13 February 2016)

Oh just wow!


----------



## be positive (13 February 2016)

Great news, she sounds as if she really is on the home straight now, well done for giving her every chance despite the struggle with your vet.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (13 February 2016)

Wow what excellent news! Sounds as though she's really recovering now.
Well dome to you for not giving up on her!


----------



## View (13 February 2016)

I've been following this thread with fingers and toes crossed, screaming at the arrogant vet with you, and hoping that the positive signs would last.

So, so pleased to read the last few updates.  Well done for hanging in there with her best interests at heart.


----------



## Boulty (13 February 2016)

Been following this on and off and very glad to hear of the improvement she's making. Totally 100% agree with the importance of pain relief in such cases and very sorry to hear that the first vet treating her did not agree with you on this (thank god for the second opinion).  Fingers crossed she can start gong for little walks and such inhand for a graze soon.  May be worth asking if as she improves there's any gentle little exercises you could be doing with her to improve co-ordination and stimulate her (I know they make people recovering from head injuries do all sorts of random things but not sure how much is applicable to horses or if just lots of attention and interaction would do the job?) or if further down the line physio may be of benefit? (Someone I know whose horse had jaw pain form dental problems found it caused issues in other areas of his body that he needed physio to help resolve)    Obv we're probably talking way down the line here and from sounds of it seems like your mum has a lot of experience in helping horses come back from similar injuries in the past as well.


----------



## High Hope (14 February 2016)

http://s679.photobucket.com/user/mischadolly/library/Rosa Feb 16

And rosa today 
Went for a short walk / to eat some grass. 

Was a bit silly, but I'm glad she's well enough to be silly!

Contemplated taking her in the school for a roll, but she is very tired after her tootle, so baby steps!!! 

Thank you all once again


----------



## PorkChop (14 February 2016)

Just brilliant, loving all the positive updates


----------



## Bionic Boy (14 February 2016)

So pleased for you and well done for hanging on in there.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 February 2016)

So pleased for you.  The forum has had so many losses in the last few days, it is nice to see positive news.


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 February 2016)

Wonderful news!


----------



## jojo5 (14 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			So pleased for you.  The forum has had so many losses in the last few days, it is nice to see positive news.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this ^^^^ it is so good to hear positive news - of course our thoughts are with forum users who have had very challenging times in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Micropony (14 February 2016)

Fantastic! When they start being silly you know things are definitely on the up!


----------



## LD&S (14 February 2016)

Wonderful news and she looks as bright as a button in the pictures.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (14 February 2016)

Lovely to hear that she's feeling better and better - long may there be much silliness!!


----------



## Doublethyme (14 February 2016)

Great news


----------



## On the Hoof (14 February 2016)

Yay to silliness


----------



## Merrymoles (14 February 2016)

Like, like, like!!! As aa said, there have been some very sad stories recently. Am glad rosa's is positive.


----------



## julie111 (14 February 2016)

So pleased Rosa is continuing to make a good recovery, well done and pleased keep us updated


----------



## Fjord (14 February 2016)

So pleased she is feeling better!


----------



## Illusion100 (14 February 2016)

I'm another that did not want to post previously, head injuries can be so intricate and to give advice on potential recovery is very tricky as it can turn either way so suddenly.

Delighted to hear about the positive improvement, just fantastic! 

A MAHOOSIVE collective HHO cuddle for Rosa! I am truly so pleased for you both.


----------



## debsflo (14 February 2016)

Looking nice and bright in your photos.


----------



## Jenna1406 (15 February 2016)

Delighted to hear Rosa is on the up.  Well done you and your mum for sticking by her side through it all


----------



## pansymouse (15 February 2016)

I am so happy to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## High Hope (15 February 2016)

Thank you guys  

She gets very tired VERY easily, but considering how ill she was, I'm not surprised! 

Baby steps


----------



## Wimbles (15 February 2016)

Just the most brilliant news to catch up on!  Well done to you all for putting up such a good fight x


----------



## fatpiggy (15 February 2016)

That sounds like classic concussion. Keep her nice and quiet and let her brain recover slowly.  It sounds like she is doing well.


----------



## *Sahara (15 February 2016)

High Hope said:



http://s679.photobucket.com/user/mischadolly/library/Rosa Feb 16

And rosa today 
Went for a short walk / to eat some grass. 

Was a bit silly, but I'm glad she's well enough to be silly!

Contemplated taking her in the school for a roll, but she is very tired after her tootle, so baby steps!!! 

Thank you all once again 

Click to expand...

She looks well  Great job!


----------



## High Hope (15 February 2016)

Did a few orbits of the school in hand today- she's bright in her stable, but she tired almost immediately once I took her out  

Going to be a long long road  

But she's returned to being a sweetie hunting nuisance in her stable- I'll take that >_<


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2016)

High Hope said:



			Did a few orbits of the school in hand today- she's bright in her stable, but she tired almost immediately once I took her out  

Going to be a long long road  

But she's returned to being a sweetie hunting nuisance in her stable- I'll take that >_< 



Click to expand...

She is obviously going the right way now but she is bound to be very tired.  


I know someone who suffered from post concussion fatigue.  There was some discussion of a referral to a neurologist but her GP was pretty sure that the problem was PCF, apparently he had seen it a patient after a motor-bike accident.  She was off work for months (September to May) then went back part-time for a few weeks but was too tired, so had more time off and went back successfully in September, so had a full year off work before being able to resume her normal levels of activity.   

I am sure that you will give Rosa all the time that she needs to recover fully but fingers crossed that she won't need that long!


----------



## High Hope (15 February 2016)

Pearlsasinger said:



			She is obviously going the right way now but she is bound to be very tired.  


I know someone who suffered from post concussion fatigue.  There was some discussion of a referral to a neurologist but her GP was pretty sure that the problem was PCF, apparently he had seen it a patient after a motor-bike accident.  She was off work for months (September to May) then went back part-time for a few weeks but was too tired, so had more time off and went back successfully in September, so had a full year off work before being able to resume her normal levels of activity.   

I am sure that you will give Rosa all the time that she needs to recover fully but fingers crossed that she won't need that long!
		
Click to expand...

That's helpful, thank you. 

I'm planning to give her at least a month in her stable, and then reassess whether she needs to stay in or can start going out in her field again.

That's pretty much the only rough plan I have so far! Lol


----------



## meesha (15 February 2016)

Wonderful news she is on the mend and in a month hopefully we will have a little more warmth and sun for her to chill out in!


----------



## LD&S (15 February 2016)

I'm sure she'll tell you when she's ready to do more but as you have said, baby steps are the way to go.


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 February 2016)

just checked in and happy to see she is progressing well...good luck...


----------



## Princess16 (15 February 2016)

I too am happy she's doing so well. Yes baby steps, after all there's no rush it will all happen in good time. You can't rush things like this. Is she still taking as strong painkillers or have you reduced her dosage? 

I agree she is best alone nice and quiet in her stable - can't afford the risk just yet of being out with others.

She is so lucky to have you


----------



## High Hope (15 February 2016)

Princess16 said:



			I too am happy she's doing so well. Yes baby steps, after all there's no rush it will all happen in good time. You can't rush things like this. Is she still taking as strong painkillers or have you reduced her dosage? 

I agree she is best alone nice and quiet in her stable - can't afford the risk just yet of being out with others.

She is so lucky to have you 

Click to expand...

Thank you  

And she's only on 1 danilon twice a day  

I'll reduce her to 1x a day in a week or so


----------



## Fun Times (15 February 2016)

So so pleased that Rosa has turned a corner, its testament to you and your Mum going in to battle on her behalf. Speaking of your Mum, any chance you might consider lending her out at a reasonable rate to help me tackle those sticky issues where I feel I need back-up?!?


----------



## TheresaW (15 February 2016)

So pleased she is slowly improving.  Slow and steady wins the race. Xx


----------



## High Hope (16 February 2016)

Fun Times said:



			So so pleased that Rosa has turned a corner, its testament to you and your Mum going in to battle on her behalf. Speaking of your Mum, any chance you might consider lending her out at a reasonable rate to help me tackle those sticky issues where I feel I need back-up?!?
		
Click to expand...

HA! She's usually pretty amenable to that 

And she is awesome, isn't she. I'm incredibly lucky :


----------



## Spottyappy (16 February 2016)

Been following this but not posted until now.
Am so pleased to read the positive progress.
Hope Rosa can defy everything she and you went through to make a full recovery in time.


----------



## Wagtail (16 February 2016)

Been reading with bated breath. So pleased she's on the mend.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 February 2016)

Fantastic news.


----------



## ycbm (20 February 2016)

How's it going?   Hoping there's been more progress and she will be signed off the sick list soon


----------



## High Hope (21 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			How's it going?   Hoping there's been more progress and she will be signed off the sick list soon 

Click to expand...

Sorry, just seen this 

She's actually doing really well! I'm very pleased with her. 

She's becoming a bit of a rude nuisance in the stable (can't really blame her) , and she is asking to go for short walks now (I've been taking her out to find grass everyday) but about 1/2 an hour is her limit, before she gets really tired again and wants to go back to bed.

She's also eating like a complete pig! She's demolishing her massive haynets, and she's on a huge amount of the easy to eat/ high calorie feed twice a day  

A different vet came out to check her over on Friday (a self professed 'neurology geek') and she was made up with her  she recommended just to carry on as we are, and hopefully  she will keep making massive leaps forwards  

She's still on her danilon twice a day, and I can't see me lowering the dose by much in the very near future 

All in all, I'm incredibly pleased and relieved!!! It is going to be a long road, I can see that, but we're running in the right direction now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2016)

Such a lovely update!


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2016)

That is such good news! I kept checking back, and was a bit worried when there was no reply!

What a lucky horse to have such fabulous owners!


----------



## Rollin (21 February 2016)

I have been following the thread, although I have not contributed.  I am so happy for you both.


----------



## Princess16 (21 February 2016)

I'm made up for you! What a lovely update. 

Yes it will prob be a long road to recovery but it's the right road


----------



## Bryndu (21 February 2016)

Bryndu


----------



## julie111 (21 February 2016)




----------



## *Sahara (21 February 2016)

Wonderful


----------



## Doris68 (21 February 2016)

Good to hear!  So pleased for you, your lovely horse.....and your Mum!!


----------



## Jvp_sj (22 February 2016)

Been following this thread... So pleased to hear she's making so much progress!


----------



## Jericho (22 February 2016)

Am so happy for you. Have just read the whole thread and ifelt so bad for you all and i was thinking 'what would I do?' and felt so frustrated at your vet and then your mum posted and I thought that's brilliant and then there is Rosa happy and fighting! Well done to you all,well done for fighting, for believing and for caring!! X


----------



## Ceriann (22 February 2016)

That's lovely news - so pleased to hear she's come good and happily making a nuisance of herself x


----------



## hairycob (23 February 2016)

Brilliant news to hear she is doing so well. Don't be disheartened if she seems to plateau for a while - OHs brother was badly concluded after a car crash and his recovery was very stepped.


----------



## PorkChop (23 February 2016)

Brilliant, so pleased for you


----------



## TBmum (10 March 2016)

Hi how is Rosa doing?  I've been following this thread and thinking of you all so searched it out to see how she is. x


----------



## ycbm (10 March 2016)

Bump. Hoping she is OK and now turned out for a holiday before coming back into work?


----------



## maremana (12 March 2016)

Hi, hope all is going well. If you ever want to compare notes my heavyweight started having seizures after a head trauma in October 2015


----------



## ebonyallen (12 March 2016)

I am so very pleased to see this, my heart went out to you, so pleased for you both. Please keep us updated on her progress hugs to you both x


----------



## High Hope (13 March 2016)

Hey guys  

Rosa is doing well  

My mum has been up to visit her (and me!) this weekend, and she actually reckons she's in a better position than she was expecting  and is confident that with time and the right management she should make a full recovery- woo!

ATM she is still on box rest, she *thinks* she wants to go out, but as soon as I do anything with her, she realises she wants to go straight back to bed, bless her.

She's no trouble in, and she obviously needs to be in so she will be for a while yet. 

When she finally is strong enough, I'll start gradually introducing her to her field again, and try and get her out for an hour or so again.

She's a long way off being ridden, so that's not even on my mind right now 

She's bright + perky, and she has put weight on but she's still far below what I would like her to be weight-wise.

Roll on Spring/ getting her out + doctor Green!

Thank you all for your continued support  I will keep posting back in here as we make progress


----------



## Jnhuk (13 March 2016)

Brilliant news to read and so happy for you!


----------



## *Sahara (13 March 2016)

Very happy  look forward to the updates!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2016)

Absolutely wonderful, I hope you have a fabulous summer and enjoy the horse you have fought so hard to bring back to health.


----------



## Red-1 (13 March 2016)

What a lucky horse to have you to look after her. So glad she continues to improve.


----------



## PorkChop (13 March 2016)

Lovely update 

I am sure once she is on the spring grass she will really improve.


----------



## PorkChop (13 March 2016)

Lovely update 

I am sure once she is on the spring grass she will really improve.


----------



## windand rain (13 March 2016)

pleased to hear she is doing so well she is lucky to have you


----------



## Alec Swan (13 March 2016)

Out of genuine interest only;  When was your mare last seen by a vet and what were the vet's thoughts as to her progress?

Alec.


----------



## vmac66 (13 March 2016)

Brilliant news.  She is so lucky to have you and your Mum x


----------



## Princess16 (13 March 2016)

Small steps but they're good ones . I'm so pleased you didn't give up on her and fought her corner she's one lucky lady! 

Yes once that lush spring grass is through she will come on leaps and bounds &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 March 2016)

great news, hope the spring grass is through soon to help her recovery..


----------



## View (13 March 2016)

So pleased that she continues to improve, and it's good that you are not trying to rush things.


----------



## High Hope (13 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Out of genuine interest only;  When was your mare last seen by a vet and what were the vet's thoughts as to her progress?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Last week. And she agrees 100% with my mum.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 March 2016)

High Hope said:



			Last week. And she agrees 100% with my mum.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news.

Alec.


----------



## Nari (13 March 2016)

Absolutely thrilled for you x


----------



## Merrymoles (14 March 2016)

Lovely news!


----------



## High Hope (14 March 2016)

Thank you folks  I still can't really believe it!


----------



## High Hope (10 April 2016)

Just to update 

10 weeks ago, as a lot of you know, I nearly lost my pride + joy.

It's been 10 weeks of endless slog, with a horse who wasn't anywhere near herself for the majority of the time. 

We've felt hopeless together, annoyed at each other together, endlessly tired together + we've both been completely fed up of the whole thing. 

Today was the first day that my beautiful girl's character shone through for the whole day. The character I fell in love with, that always made everything worth it, came back. 

Today I realised she's going to come back to me completely. I'm not having to rely on blind faith, trudging on, hoping for the best. 

She's going to be absolutely fine. 

And that makes everything worth it. 

As of tomorrow she will be turned out all day (still in at night) and Dr Green will hopefully do its job. 

She's had a long, hard trip, and she's going to get a good break. 

Mum always says however long it takes a horse to come right after an injury, allow it the same amount of time the other side of it to make sure they're totally ok, so I'm going to give her at least two months in the field, just being a horse for a while, then hopefully slowly bring her back into work for the summer, 

I want to thank everybody for their kind support + comments, especially at the start when we nearly lost her. 

I'm glad we stuck by her, she's worth it


----------



## Penny Less (10 April 2016)

Brilliant news, so glad for both of you !


----------



## Red-1 (10 April 2016)

Oooh, I had tears in my eyes reading this. Well done, and what a lucky horse. Keep us updated in 2 months! (Or earlier!).


----------



## Lulup (10 April 2016)

Lovely news - well done for sticking at it despite everything xx


----------



## mytwofriends (10 April 2016)

Lovely positive update. Thank you, and we'll look forward to the next instalment in a couple of months! &#128515;


----------



## LD&S (10 April 2016)

That is a lovely update, so pleased for you.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 April 2016)

Awww I have a lump in my throat now...you guys so deserve for things to come right xx


----------



## Alec Swan (10 April 2016)

I'd doubt that there's anyone more pleased to read of your news.  We can only hope that her progress continues.

Alec.


----------



## Po Knee (10 April 2016)

Thank you so much for the update 

It is so lovely to hear that she is doing well, and equally lovely that she will have all the time she needs. There is a lot of impatience in the modern world, but not in your case. Your Mum has it spot on and you should be very proud of yourself. x


----------



## Clannad48 (10 April 2016)

Wonderful news, onwards and upwards and time will do the rest.


----------



## vmac66 (10 April 2016)

Thats brilliant news. Well done to you, your Mum and Rosa for getting through this together xx


----------



## Doublethyme (10 April 2016)

Brilliant, so pleased for you OP.


----------



## OldNag (10 April 2016)

Fabulous news - very pleased to read this x


----------



## freckles22uk (10 April 2016)

Wonderful news


----------



## ozpoz (10 April 2016)

Lovely news - I'm really pleased for you. : )


----------



## View (10 April 2016)

Thanks for the update; so pleased for you.  I'm another one with a lump in my throat and something in my eye.

I so hope that Dr Green continues your good work with her.


----------



## EstherYoung (10 April 2016)

I've also got something in my eye. I am so, so pleased for you all xxx


----------



## meesha (10 April 2016)

Must be the g&t making my eyes sting! Fantastic news


----------



## Princess16 (10 April 2016)

I bet you look back to your first post and can't believe you would be posting this brilliant news! I'm so happy for you and lovely Rosa, may she go from strength to strength  

Please update us in a couple of months.


----------



## *Sahara (10 April 2016)

That is a truly wonderful update, had a tear run down my cheek, I was just thinking about you and Rosa the other day. What a fantastic update


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 April 2016)

great news, I was hoping it was going to be good when I opened this thread...time out in the field will hopefully bring her on in leaps and bounds....


----------



## Haphazardhacker (10 April 2016)

Hazaa  well done both of you xxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 April 2016)

Fabulous news.  I hope she continues to improve and get back to full strength.


----------



## High Hope (10 April 2016)

Thank you all, it really is wonderful to realise that so many people were rooting for my little girl 

My phone is about to die, but when I get home I'll post some photos I've taken since I've started trying to turn her out again


----------



## High Hope (10 April 2016)

And some photos from the last couple of weeks  

http://s679.photobucket.com/user/mischadolly/library/Rosa 2016


----------



## Bradsmum (10 April 2016)

I've just read this thread from the beginning and I am soooo pleased for you op.  I can't begin to imagine how stressful and worrying it must have been but well done for sticking to your guns and not giving up.  Truly lovely that Rosa has made such a remarkable recovery and I hope you both have many more years together.


----------



## ycbm (10 April 2016)

I'm so pleased for you. 

Did you get any clue why she was so badly affected by a knock on the head that didn't cause any obvious injury? Did the vets think it was brain swelling, or something else? Is she off all painkillers now, I think you said a month ago she would be on bute for a long time?  Sorry for all the questions, I will store your experience away in case I ever come across anything similar. I've never heard of anything like it before.

Good luck with the turnout tomorrow.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (10 April 2016)

I'm so pleased for you ... I was only wondering the other day how you were getting on.  Well done for sticking with her and seeing it through.  Hope you have a wonderful summer together


----------



## claracanter (10 April 2016)

wonderful news


----------



## High Hope (10 April 2016)

ycbm said:



			I'm so pleased for you. 

Did you get any clue why she was so badly affected by a knock on the head that didn't cause any obvious injury? Did the vets think it was brain swelling, or something else? Is she off all painkillers now, I think you said a month ago she would be on bute for a long time?  Sorry for all the questions, I will store your experience away in case I ever come across anything similar. I've never heard of anything like it before.

Good luck with the turnout tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. We have only a rough idea where she hit her head (though we've narrowed it down quite a lot) 

Tbf, the force with which she hit it (I didn't see but I did hear it) was immense, luckily all her problems seem to have been brought on by pure concussion, bless her 
She is still on danilon 1 at each end of the day, I will reduce it at some point in the future but for now it's a comfortable dose for her whilst we're still improving


----------



## Merrymoles (11 April 2016)

Fantastic news - pleased for you and her and your mum!


----------



## TheresaW (11 April 2016)

Excellent news. xx


----------



## On the Hoof (11 April 2016)

Lovely to have such a positive update on Rosa and well done for giving her time off now. Looking forward to an update in the summer.


----------



## pansymouse (11 April 2016)

Fantastic news that she is doing well and that you are giving all the time she needs to recover fully.  I have to say I admire how you have handled her injury and recuperation; I think it's an outstanding example how to do things right.


----------



## Tobiano (11 April 2016)

Wonderful wonderful news -huge well done high hope to you and your mum for saving your horse  x x


----------



## Mince Pie (11 April 2016)

Jeepers, what a rollercoaster you have been on OP! I'm appalled at the vet but having been on the receiving end of it from Doctors, sadly it's not uncommon - I would be putting in a big complaint though. Fingers crossed Rosa continues to pull through and you guys have many more happy years together, she's a beautiful mare


----------



## High Hope (11 April 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Fantastic news that she is doing well and that you are giving all the time she needs to recover fully.  I have to say I admire how you have handled her injury and recuperation; I think it's an outstanding example how to do things right.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that's a lovely thing to hear  we do always try our best to do right by our animals


----------



## *Sahara (11 April 2016)

She look well in the new pics  so pleased for both of you!


----------



## Dougal9 (11 April 2016)

I have just finished reading this from start to finish.  Mum and daughter are truly, truly inspirational - they followed their instincts against all the odds and never gave up, something that I am a great believer in. I think a lot can be learned from this heart wrenching but uplifting journey. Well done to them both


----------



## Equi (11 April 2016)

Just spent the best part of two hours reading everything in here and crying and smiling. Who needs TV! 

So glad she is on the mend!


----------



## Princess16 (11 April 2016)

Lovely photos HH. She really is lovely. 

Just wondered if she now has phobia of going near place where it happened ? Sounded horrific I can't imagine the pain the poor love must have been in:-(


----------



## High Hope (11 April 2016)

Princess16 said:



			Lovely photos HH. She really is lovely. 

Just wondered if she now has phobia of going near place where it happened ? Sounded horrific I can't imagine the pain the poor love must have been in:-(
		
Click to expand...

She actually did it in her stable! 
She was stood nice and quiet while I was grooming her, and she turned too quick and smacked her head- all of this was because of something as simple, and STUPID as that! 
Her stable is her safe place, if anything. While she's not been right she's been desperate to get back in it each time she's come out for a short spell (though not anymore, apparently!!  )


----------



## Princess16 (12 April 2016)

High Hope said:



			She actually did it in her stable! 
She was stood nice and quiet while I was grooming her, and she turned too quick and smacked her head- all of this was because of something as simple, and STUPID as that! 
Her stable is her safe place, if anything. While she's not been right she's been desperate to get back in it each time she's come out for a short spell (though not anymore, apparently!!  )
		
Click to expand...

Aww bless her but good that she's feeling better and more confident in herself to stay out.

Just love this happy story


----------



## ycbm (3 July 2016)

Hi High Hopes, can we have an update on Rosa?  Are you back riding yet? I followed her story with my heart in my mouth. Hoping her rehab has been completely successful.


----------



## ycbm (4 July 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (6 July 2016)

ycbm said:



			Hi High Hopes, can we have an update on Rosa?  Are you back riding yet? I followed her story with my heart in my mouth. Hoping her rehab has been completely successful.
		
Click to expand...

Just read this thread from start to finish! Wow, emotional rollercoaster or what!  I hope that Rosa is continuing the improve and would love to see an update too


----------



## ycbm (7 July 2016)

Bump, hoping the lack of update is not bad news  ?  Feel free to PM me if you don't want to go public.


----------



## Chloe-V (14 July 2016)

Hi guys. I apologize to those of you who've asked and have not had an update recently.... I shall give daughter a gentle reminder!

All's well. Vets very happy.

Rosa has  done really well. She was got to the point where she was able to live out 24 hours a day most of the time. She does still get a bit 'head achey' when out in Aberdeen stormy weather (can be a bit extreme) so she was coming back into the stable in bad weather.  
She'd got to the point where she had started to do in hand groundwork again to build her up ready to start work again. 

Then.... daughter has a heavy workload at work and is in the middle of working towards exams!!
At my suggestion, Rosa has come back home to me temporarily to just chill out while daughter gets driving test and exams sorted and out of the way. She was  spending 3 hours a day on public transport between work and Rosa and it's just too much.

After much thought, Eric Gillies brought Rosa home for us, 400 miles, and I can't recommend them enough. We gave them all her history and a long list of 'what if's' and 'do's and don't's' and 'just in cases' and they were superb with her. Obviously, this was the first time in a box since it all happened and unknown territory. 
She arrived here totally calm and relaxed and is now out with the  broodmares she used to know.

When said daughter gets herself sorted, the plan is for Rosa to go back up to her again.

it's all a big reflief, it could so easily have ended so badly those few months ago.....


----------



## Jenna1406 (14 July 2016)

That is a great update and at least your daughter can relax knowing you are looking after her.


----------



## pansymouse (14 July 2016)

Wonderful to hear that the slow and steady progress continues.


----------



## Crackerz (14 July 2016)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Alec Swan (14 July 2016)

Rosa's continued improvement must be a huge relief and you sound pleased with her progress and your vet's support.

It's a well done to everyone,  by the sounds of things!  Is Rosa still receiving prescribed medication?

Alec.


----------



## *Sahara (14 July 2016)

That's great


----------



## Chloe-V (14 July 2016)

Hi Alec,
Thank you, yes, a big relief.

She only has the occasional Danilon now, usually when she's been out in strong winds and rain. We play it by ear, so to speak. 
She does seem to get a bit of a headache in the wind and we do pamper her a bit with that. Apart from that all seems good and she's behaving like a 'normal' horse.

It was totally my decision to bring her back here for a while. Daughter really, really didn't want to do it but I thought it made practical sense and Rosa will be going back up to her when work/exams etc settle down.


----------



## Chloe-V (14 July 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			It was totally my decision to bring her back here for a while. Daughter really, really didn't want to do it but I thought it made practical sense and Rosa will be going back up to her when work/exams etc settle down.
		
Click to expand...

Aargh... didn't mean that to sound like that! 
I meant to say that it was my suggestion and a joint decision with my daughter, Rosa is her horse, not mine. 

She was so happy to be starting with Rosa again and things going so well after all the heart ache that she was reluctant to let her go, but knew it was the sensible option atm.


----------



## View (14 July 2016)

Glad to hear that recovery continues.

A spell of convalescence for Rosa sounds very sensible, as well ass giving your daughter a chance to catch up with exams etc.


----------



## Micropony (14 July 2016)

Really pleased to hear she's doing so well! Thank you for updating us all x


----------



## Red-1 (14 July 2016)

That is really good news. :-D


----------



## High Hope (14 July 2016)

Hey guys  

I'm so so sorry I haven't replied, I didn't realise anyone had asked for an update 

Mum has pretty much covered it, tbh- I'm snowed under by work ATM, was travelling for at LEAST 3 hours a day on buses, and just couldn't find the time to do everything I need to do 

I was (am!) pretty upset that she's gone home, but at the same time I'm pleased she's going to have a year or so with Dr Green, alongside my old retired boy  I couldn't have her in a better place  

Rosa herself is actually fantastic, ATM! She was on field rest, but she was feeling so well that she was actually becoming rather bored, bless her! 

She is on danilon occasionally, as she does get headaches in the wind / heavy weather pressure, but it's also partially to help her out with her hocks (she's got mild arthritis, and suffers in the cold / wet), but all in all, she's back to her old self 

I'll be travelling home to visit more frequently, I feel


----------



## *Sahara (14 July 2016)

That's wonderful High Hope, so pleased for you both  :biggrin3:


----------



## PorkChop (14 July 2016)

Thank you for the update, fantastic news


----------



## meesha (14 July 2016)

Wonderful news


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 July 2016)

so pleased she is doing so well


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 July 2016)

great news and thanks both for the updates...


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 July 2016)

What wonderful news.  I think someone must be chopping onions nearby.

I am so happy for all 3 of you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 July 2016)

What great news.  Good luck with exams etc.

Hope Rosa continues to blossom.


----------



## Merrymoles (15 July 2016)

Very pleased for you - what a great mother/daughter team you are!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (15 July 2016)

Just a lovely way to start the day off with lovely news!!!!!


----------



## Princess16 (15 July 2016)

Brilliant news and at least you know she is in very safe hands whilst you finish exams. 

She really is one lucky pony &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## High Hope (15 July 2016)

Again, thank you folks.

I just read through the thread again... Brought it all flooding back  

I'm so glad we didn't give up on her !!! 

she told me she would fight, and I'm so so glad me and my wonderful mum fought for her, if I'd had let that bloody vet kill my horse unnecessarily I would never have forgiven myself. I'm kicking myself even now for not kicking off and demanding my normal vet / the second opinion sooner 

Never mind, I live and learn, and we brought her through the other side I guess  next time I won't let someone ( who simply has a different degree to me !) go so against what my horse is telling me!! 


Ps - I know my mum is fantastic , I am genuinely so so lucky with both my parents   


Thank you all, you all helped make this the lucky / happy story I find myself in


----------



## Chloe-V (16 July 2016)

Yesterday my own vet came to examine Rosa as she hasn't seen her in the flesh for 2 years and obviously needed to assess her fully. 
I had stopped all medication as soon as she arrived here so we could see properly just what we were now dealing with.

This is the same vet who was able to help so much in the early days, even though she was 400 miles away and on the end of a phone.

She thought Rosa was in excellent fettle considering all that's happened to her and apparently had expected her to still be a bit wobbly on turns etc...she wasn't. She walked and trotted as straight as a dye and reversed with no problem at all. Neurological examinations showed no damage at all and she passed all tests. Her teeth all look good and stable, no fractures or damage seen. 
Rosa was very, very worried when she realised what the vet was going to do so she definitely makes a connection between vet and pain, but time will sort that.
A bit of arthritis in her hocks, which we already knew about and she's had for a bit.

all looking good...


----------



## Alec Swan (16 July 2016)

Chloe-V,  you'll know that I've spoken with your daughter privately,  and though I've been and to a degree still am,  a little sceptical as to the obvious catastrophic injuries with little in the way of visual evidence,  I'm the first to take great pleasure in being wrong when the results simply speak for themselves!  You've been down a road which would have had many giving in,  and that you've all (daughter especially!) managed to maintain 'faith',  is to your credit.

Alec.

ps,  the above should be read as a positive!  Well done all of you.


----------



## Beausmate (16 July 2016)

Brilliant that she is recovering so well.  With regard to the bad weather headaches, would something like a neoprene race hood help?


----------



## Chloe-V (16 July 2016)

thank you, Alec.

Rosa sustained concussion. 

Sadly for her she was treated by an arrogant, egotistical, self opinionated imbecile who calls himself a vet because he can claim to have some letters after his name.
Not only did he miss diagnose in the first place but his totally inadequate, even cruel, response to an animal in severe pain is just beyond words for me.

Surely as a vet he would want to do all in his power to help an animal, not walk away and just leave her? Apparently not! 

IMO, he didn't know what to do, so he did NOTHING! Worse than that, he refused to even listen to the opinions of his peers and seniors when they tried to help.
I have no problem at all if a vet doesn't know what to do, as long as they then seek and take help and advice from others that do know.

This little horse should never have had to suffer at the hands of such a person... it is due entirely to his doing and neglect that  she was in such a state in the beginning. All of this would never have happened in this way if another, caring vet had been treating her.

I do have medical training but I'm not a vet, and I knew what was needed, so did my vet, so did his colleagues at his practice, so did Edinburgh... why didn't he admit he was out of his depth and seek help?

Rosa is out of his grasp now and if anything good comes out of this whole awful event, I hope it is that people will not be afraid to challenge any so called 'expert' in any field, if they believe something is wrong. 
Just because someone has a few letters after their name does NOT necessarily mean  they're always right.

Beausmate...what a brill idea, thank you. That's certainly worth a try.


----------



## Princess16 (16 July 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			thank you, Alec.

Rosa sustained concussion. 

Sadly for her she was treated by an arrogant, egotistical, self opinionated imbecile who calls himself a vet because he can claim to have some letters after his name.
Not only did he miss diagnose in the first place but his totally inadequate, even cruel, response to an animal in severe pain is just beyond words for me.

Surely as a vet he would want to do all in his power to help an animal, not walk away and just leave her? Apparently not! 

IMO, he didn't know what to do, so he did NOTHING! Worse than that, he refused to even listen to the opinions of his peers and seniors when they tried to help.
I have no problem at all if a vet doesn't know what to do, as long as they then seek and take help and advice from others that do know.

This little horse should never have had to suffer at the hands of such a person... it is due entirely to his doing and neglect that  she was in such a state in the beginning. All of this would never have happened in this way if another, caring vet had been treating her.

I do have medical training but I'm not a vet, and I knew what was needed, so did my vet, so did his colleagues at his practice, so did Edinburgh... why didn't he admit he was out of his depth and seek help?

Rosa is out of his grasp now and if anything good comes out of this whole awful event, I hope it is that people will not be afraid to challenge any so called 'expert' in any field, if they believe something is wrong. 
Just because someone has a few letters after their name does NOT necessarily mean  they're always right.

Beausmate...what a brill idea, thank you. That's certainly worth a try.
		
Click to expand...

Well said ! These poor creatures cannot speak for themselves so it is our duty as owners to do it for them and assist in any way we can. Agree letters after one's name doesn't necessarily mean plain good old fashioned common sense !


----------



## *Sahara (16 July 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			thank you, Alec.

Rosa sustained concussion. 

Sadly for her she was treated by an arrogant, egotistical, self opinionated imbecile who calls himself a vet because he can claim to have some letters after his name.
Not only did he miss diagnose in the first place but his totally inadequate, even cruel, response to an animal in severe pain is just beyond words for me.

Surely as a vet he would want to do all in his power to help an animal, not walk away and just leave her? Apparently not! 

IMO, he didn't know what to do, so he did NOTHING! Worse than that, he refused to even listen to the opinions of his peers and seniors when they tried to help.
I have no problem at all if a vet doesn't know what to do, as long as they then seek and take help and advice from others that do know.

This little horse should never have had to suffer at the hands of such a person... it is due entirely to his doing and neglect that  she was in such a state in the beginning. All of this would never have happened in this way if another, caring vet had been treating her.

I do have medical training but I'm not a vet, and I knew what was needed, so did my vet, so did his colleagues at his practice, so did Edinburgh... why didn't he admit he was out of his depth and seek help?

Rosa is out of his grasp now and if anything good comes out of this whole awful event, I hope it is that people will not be afraid to challenge any so called 'expert' in any field, if they believe something is wrong. 
Just because someone has a few letters after their name does NOT necessarily mean  they're always right.

Beausmate...what a brill idea, thank you. That's certainly worth a try.
		
Click to expand...

I second that  What a wonderful story this has turned out to be, I'm so happy I've shed a tear :biggrin3: :clap: :thumbup:


----------



## ycbm (16 July 2016)

Chloe-V said:



			thank you, Alec.

Rosa sustained concussion. 

Sadly for her she was treated by an arrogant, egotistical, self opinionated imbecile who calls himself a vet because he can claim to have some letters after his name.
Not only did he miss diagnose in the first place but his totally inadequate, even cruel, response to an animal in severe pain is just beyond words for me.

Surely as a vet he would want to do all in his power to help an animal, not walk away and just leave her? Apparently not! 

IMO, he didn't know what to do, so he did NOTHING! Worse than that, he refused to even listen to the opinions of his peers and seniors when they tried to help.
I have no problem at all if a vet doesn't know what to do, as long as they then seek and take help and advice from others that do know.

This little horse should never have had to suffer at the hands of such a person... it is due entirely to his doing and neglect that  she was in such a state in the beginning. All of this would never have happened in this way if another, caring vet had been treating her.

I do have medical training but I'm not a vet, and I knew what was needed, so did my vet, so did his colleagues at his practice, so did Edinburgh... why didn't he admit he was out of his depth and seek help?

Rosa is out of his grasp now and if anything good comes out of this whole awful event, I hope it is that people will not be afraid to challenge any so called 'expert' in any field, if they believe something is wrong. 
Just because someone has a few letters after their name does NOT necessarily mean  they're always right.
		
Click to expand...


This sounds absolutely terrible. Did he tell you to put her to sleep and then do nothing because you wouldn't do that?  Or did he just do nothing and leave her having fits?

Did you report him, it sounds like he deserves it?


----------



## Chloe-V (16 July 2016)

The first vet, my daughter's usual lady , was on the ball, giving diuretics and analgesics. Unfortunately he was on call one night and she then got stuck with him. 
He just left her fitting and said  he  wouldn't give her anything else as 'if you hit your head, it's going to hurt'. At this point he also refused to speak to the specialist at Edinburgh even though the drugs he was giving were totally ineffective. 
Then i waded in and got involved.
It took shear bloodymindedness and determination on mine and my daughter's part to get this horse the care she needed but we did in the end.

It is in hand.


----------



## Annagain (16 September 2016)

I was just wondering if there's an update on Rosa please? I really hope she's doing well.


----------



## Chloe-V (17 September 2016)

we just can't believe it....

Rosa came home to me and settled in beautifully with her old friends. 
Then on Tuesday, just gone, we found she had an inoperable abdominal tumur that no one had known was there. 
So, so sad, after all she's been through.
RIP sweet girl


----------



## nicelittle (17 September 2016)

Oh no! That's really sad.
She was obviously a much loved horse, and you had taken care of her so well through her head injury. Sometimes life just does not seem fair x


----------



## vmac66 (17 September 2016)

So sorry after all you've been though with her xx


----------



## Fools Motto (17 September 2016)

So sad.
You have showed us all what a dedicated and passionate owner you are, and have taken great care over Rosa., far more so than many.  i'm sure I'm not alone in saying,  but my thoughts are to you and your family. Rosa no doubt, will be forever grateful for everything. God Bless Rosa. x


----------



## Micropony (17 September 2016)

I am so sorry to hear that. After everything you have been through together that really is the most awful bad fortune. Big hugs xx


----------



## Chloe-V (17 September 2016)

Thank you all, you're very kind.
We're still a bit shocked atm to be honest. 

The only plus is that she did get to have a nice couple of months just chillin with her friends and she was happy. 
The end when it came, was very quick... we had no choice. 
She was the kindest horse ever, so very dear.

I know I speak for my daughter too when I say 'thank you'  to everyone who supported us all through these past few months, we really appreciate it.
Thank you everyone. xx


----------



## mytwofriends (17 September 2016)

I'm so very sorry to read this. Your horse was incredibly fortunate to have such dedicated owners and clearly wanted for nothing.

RIP sweet thing.


----------



## Jnhuk (17 September 2016)

Sorry to read the sad news.

Sometimes you never know what is round the corner and just as well sometimes.... know how it feels to lose a much loved horse suddenly and out of the blue.

RIP Rosa x


----------



## meesha (17 September 2016)

So sorry, but what a lucky horse to have you both. X


----------



## View (17 September 2016)

So sorry to hear this.  However, she was so lucky to have both of you to take care of her and give her so much love.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 September 2016)

Oh no! What awfully sad news. Sending so much love to you and your daughter. 

Rest in peace lovely Rosa. You were clearly adored to the last.


----------



## Spottyappy (17 September 2016)

So sorry to read this, after the fighting spirit she had shown, and you had too. 
Thinking of you all at this sad and difficult time.


----------



## Brummyrat (17 September 2016)

So sorry for your loss, can't find the words but want you to know how much Im thinking of you right now xxx


----------



## Mike007 (17 September 2016)

I have silently followed Rosa s story  and am heartbroken to hear that she has gone.It is our sad lot that our beloved horses will almost always go on before us. Be proud that you fought Rosa s corner for her when she needed you. Dont let your grief overshadow the pride that we your friends have of you and the way you looked out for her.


----------



## maree t (17 September 2016)

Oh no so sad for you all x


----------



## Haphazardhacker (17 September 2016)

So sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Fraggle2 (18 September 2016)

So so sorry to hear the sad new. But please take comfort that you listened to her till the end and did everything possible to make her life a happy one x


----------



## Merrymoles (19 September 2016)

Very sad news but, like you, am pleased she had some time at home with her mates.

Thinking of you.


----------



## fatpiggy (19 September 2016)

How dreadfully sad and after all that time and effort and worry.  You should be so pleased though that you pulled her through the injury and she enjoyed a normal life back at home with her family and friends.  I spent 15 years wrestling with my mare's epilepsy and am proud to say that she was PTS because of the ravages of old age and the epilepsy never did get her.


----------



## pansymouse (19 September 2016)

How dreadful for you.  You were the best humans a horse could have wished for.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 September 2016)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Suechoccy (19 September 2016)

What a sorry and unexpected, unrelated outcome after all your dedication and care in getting her safely through the original crisis.  Gentle hugs to you. You did your very best by your horse.


----------



## High Hope (20 September 2016)

Thank you all. Your kindness and lovely words are appreciated. 
She went on the box away from me pinging like a 4yo idiot, and I'm trying to hang on to that image. 
Mum took fantastic care of her, and whilst I selfishly wish she had been with me at the end, she couldn't have been in a better place, and certainly not in  a better pair of hands. 
I miss her


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 September 2016)

so sorry for both of you, take comfort that she had time chilling with her friends and was loved to the end...


----------



## pepsimaxrock (20 September 2016)

So sorry to hear this.  Nothing to add but just to echo that she was one lucky horse to have you both xxx


----------



## Doris68 (20 September 2016)

What a sad end.  I'm so very sorry.  She had a wonderful life with you and was given so much care - what more can one ask for a much-loved horse.  Cherish those lovely memories.  May she run free, no longer in pain.  You gave her so much. x


----------

